# Preventing/Reducing Morning Sickness and Hyperemsis Gravidarum (herbs & more!)



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Let's talk morning sickness and Hyperemesis Gravidarum prevention, okay?

With my first - I didn't eat very much for 3 months, didn't vomit once & lost 14 lbs.
With my second - I did a lot of pregnancy prep beforehand, had nausea and vomitting, but not bad & ended up only losing 6 lbs. My prep wasn't focused on nausea/vomiting.
With my third - my body and mind went into shock, I was hospitalized many times, I could not function, I lost 22 lbs from week 5-12, I vomited until I delivered. It was awful and I can not put my family through that ever again.

Thinking I would love to add one more person to our family sometime, I'm trying to research ways to prevent/reduce morning sickness.

*UPDATE* We ended up getting pregnant again!







I had been prepping for about a year after doing a postpartum cleanse. Everything paid off!!!! Not only did I NEVER get nauseous or vomit, but I actually gained weight my first trimester! I credit pre-pregnancy prepping and IMMEDIATE preemptive treatment upon pos pregnancy test with this! More details in the thread about what I specifically chose to do. What I did.

This is what seems the most effective:

1. B-6 Prenatally. 50 mg 3x per day (can't absorb a lot at a time) with Vitamin C. I actually did this while TTC #2 but not for the morning sickness relief. Not by coincidence it was my easiest pregnancy as far as nausea and vomiting go. Use during first trimester and beyond if nausea persists.

2. And, then this is really the big one (i've posted this elsewhere, too, fyi)
Milk Thistle - 2 caplets per day (bottle should say at least 70% silymarin)Prepregnancy & 3 caplets per day once confirmed.

I've recently come across some really REALLY wonderful info for mamas who suffered from Morning Sickness or hyperemisis (HG) in other pregnancies or dealing with current liver / gallbladder issues.

The information & success stories look SO good!
Here's a link at MDC where the mamas in a due date group tried it (also Dandelion Root which is similar) http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=738798

I came women swearing by Milk Thistle for battling M/S It's used 2 months+ before conception & then through the 1st trimester or nausea ends. Here is the program according to Shonda Barker, Naturally Healthy Pregnancy (this is a wonderful book with great info and the author presents it in a very faith based format:

Quote:

If morning sickness was a problem during a previous pregnancy, milk thistle extrat (standarized to contian at least 70% silymarin) is of great benefit to aid the liver's functions. Recommened amount: 280 mg per day. Dandelion is a gentler liver stimulant if a milder liver tonic is desired.
(p23)
The Milk Thistle preconception seems to be the most important time to take it, and then continue during pregnancy. I'll just add that during pregnancy info, since the borrowed book is in front of me right now.

Quote:

I have tried many remedies during my pregnancies - some have worked well, some worked a little, others worked not at all. I had hyperemesis gravidum (vomitting repeatedly, unable to hold anything down) with my eldest child which was medically treated... With my fourth child, I had _no morning sickness whatsoever_...
I have come to believe through my own experience and the experience of others that the root of the problem for many women is inadequate liver support during a period of greater demands on this vital organ. If moms begin preparing their bodies for pregnancy prior to conception they will have a better chance of avoiding morning sickness (as well as other factors).
(lists morning sickness recommendations)
2. I have found milk thistle (standardized to contain at least 70% - 80% silymarin) to be invaluable in preventing morning sickness. I began taking 2 tablets each day two months prior to this pregnancy and increased to 3 tablets daily when our pregnancy was confirmed. Milk thistle is liver supportive and protective. I feel this is why it worked so well to prevent the nausea and vomiting I have had with every other pregnancy. This would be especially helpful for those mom who vommit bile during pregnancy.

(p170-171)
From her website:

Quote:

Morning Sickness
Q.I just wanted to let you know that I am at the beginning of my 7th pregnancy...the 6th one that has gotten a good start....and for the very first time have not experienced the horrible morning sickness and exhaustion that I have with all the others! I believe it is the mercy and blessing of God through the advice that you offer...Entrox, Milk thistle Phytosome and AbsorbAid three times a day with meals along with a good prenatal and calcium. I'm still in total amazement and awe! I only hoped it would really work, but was skeptical until now! I have a friend who tried this as well with her 5th pregnancy with the same astounding results!!! WOW! I can't tell you how grateful I am to be able to be a "normal" mommy to my other children while carrying a new babe!! I had asked many months ago about a different source for the Milk Thistle Phytosome by Natural Factors as well as the Entrox...because I could not obtain those locally. I did find a source for Entrox by NOW that does not have any added Vitamin E. (just an FYI) Also, Enzymatic Therapy makes a Silybin Phytosome that I think is very similar if not the same as the milk thistle phytosome you recommend...and there are a few web sites that sell this brand. I bought mine from Vitamin Shoppe. The NOW Entrox I bought through BetterLife.com. Anyway, just thought I'd let you know so if you have opportunity to pass it along to other moms weary of morning sickness....again, I so appreciate your help! You are an angel! I hope you are thoroughly enjoying your new babe. love, Natalie

A. Natalie, I'm thrilled to hear of other mothers benefiting as I did from these three supplements during early pregnancy "sick" times. May God be praised!
3. If you are going to use medicine for nausea/vomitting starting them at the very first sign of nausea, is best.

4. Whole foods diet & water with lemon. Eating well and drinking well puts less stress on the liver. Lemon is a very gentle liver detoxifier.

5. Wild Yam Root - After pregnancy has been confirmed, at the very very first signs of nausea take this herb. Do NOT take it while TTC, it can have a birth control effect. 1 to 2 tsp three times of day of the dried wild yam herb. As tincture take 2 to 4 mL three times daily. It's also good for threatened miscarriage. From http://www.sisterzeus.com/wildyam.htm
"Wild yam has many effects on the body, among other things, its very good for the liver and endocrine system, by toning and nourishing the liver it helps to balance hormone production. Wild yam is very well known for its steroidal saponins (chemical constitutes in the plant) contained within particularly diosgein, an important hormonal precursor for progesterone. Precursors provide necessary elements or building blocks to produce and balance the hormones progesterone and cortisone." It's also used for threatened miscarriages because it affects progesterone levels. It's not a very studied herb by the medical community. Herbalists & Midwives have been using it routinely for years for other pregnancy related and menopausal issues.

This is from an e-mail to our local parents group:

Quote:

Removed because I didn't have permission from original author. Basically said Wild Yam Root saved her pregnancy.

6. Ginger - Use at the slightest sign of nausea after pregnancy has been confirmed. The rule of thumb for amount of ginger is to take it until you can taste it. At that point, your body has had enough.
From Naturally Healthy Pregnancy by Shonda Parker pg 171:

Quote:

The herb ginger has recieved a great deal of praise and validation from the scientific community due to its superior ability to curb nausea and vommitting associated with pregnancy, seasickness, motion sickness, stomach virus and post-operative nausea. Morning sickness treated with ginger had a 75% success rate in clinical trials. Daniel B. Mowrey, Ph.D. stated in his book, Herbal Tonic Therapies, that the best form of ginger for effective application in the gastrointensinal tract is the encapsulated powder. The main rule of the with ginger root is, "Use it till you taste it." This is gingers own built-in dosage regulator. A general dosage for morning sickness is 3 to 5 capsules before getting out of bed. After taking the capsules, mom should stay in bed until the nausea is relieved, then she should take 3 to 5 capsules at the slightest hint of nausea.
7. False Unicorn tincture - This is similar to Wild Yam Root. Take it at first sign of nausea. Works well in unison with False Unicorn. http://www.natural-medicinal-herbs.c...se-unicorn.htm Dosage: As tincture 1/2-1 teaspoon of false unicorn is recommended three times daily. If taking the dried root, take 1/4-1/2 teaspoon (1-2 grams) three times per day.

8. Homeopathy - Most homeopaths agree that pre-TTC is the best time to start a reginime if you've had a history of severe M/S or HG during previous pregnancies. Going to a trained homepath ASAP is really important. If you feel like you want to look into homeopathic care, here's a good link to determine which remedy would be best for you. Keep in mind that there's NO substitute for a trained homeopathic Dr. though! http://www.truestarhealth.com/Notes/2243000.html and in quiz form http://abchomeopathy.com/c.php/95

What else do you think would help eliminate vomitting pre-pregnancy/1st trimester? (I'm not looking for crackers and flat 7-Up suggestions, we're talking prevention)


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Edited: I just condenced this to the original post to make it easier to read.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

Claire, that is sooo interesting! i really hope that you do add another person to your family (are we talking soon?!) and that you are able to avoid HG this time.

love love love,
c


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Awww, Chrissy, thank you.









I'm not talking anytime too soon. (I have a slightly problematic IUD in right now) Perhaps the end of the year to TTC. My husband and I have both been feeling like there is one more someone to join our family. We're looking into adoption though, too. I feel like the best option will present itself. In the mean time I've been researching about morning sickness prevention (as you see!







).


----------



## Michaels-Mommy (Jan 9, 2007)

Thank you! I have hyperemesis gravidarum with my first pregnancy and I just found out that I'm pregnant agian. I hope this works for me. I lost 20 lbs in my 1st trimester and I never gained it all back throughout my pregnancy so I'm hoping that doesn't happen agian.


----------



## linguistmama (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you!!!!!!!! We are going to ttc again soon and I have already started my b vitamins. I have 2 questions. 1. Is the milk thistle ok to take while nursing? and 2. Are some forms of vitamins better than others, ie liquid versus pellet from Walmart type?


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Michaels-Mommy* 
Thank you! I have hyperemesis gravidarum with my first pregnancy and I just found out that I'm pregnant agian. I hope this works for me. I lost 20 lbs in my 1st trimester and I never gained it all back throughout my pregnancy so I'm hoping that doesn't happen agian.

I hope this pregnancy goes smoothly for you -- may you have many rolls on your back.







That's a GOOD thing, ya know!









I'd do the Milk Thistle & the Wild Yam Root right away. Have you tried either yet? How are you feeling right now?


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *linguistmama* 
Thank you!!!!!!!! We are going to ttc again soon and I have already started my b vitamins. I have 2 questions. 1. Is the milk thistle ok to take while nursing? and 2. Are some forms of vitamins better than others, ie liquid versus pellet from Walmart type?

Ooh, best wishes!







If nausea vomitting was an issue last time, I'd at least try to get in a couple months before TTC of Milk Thistle or Dandelion.

1. Milk Thistle is fine to take while nursing. It's a mild liver detox, but mild enough to take while nursing. that said, if you want to go even milder, you could do dandelion root instead.

2. Absorbency is the main issue with vitamins and herbs. Any Port-o-Potty worker will tell you the main thing that gets caught in the screens at the processing place -- Centrum Once-a-Day vitamins. They're cheap and they just don't get absorbed. There are some things that I go cheap on - I have a high quality once a day vitamin with B-6 in it, but then I would probably get a cheap B-6 to use in addition to the multi- to get the right amount. None of the cheap B-6 I've read lately have any vitamin C in them though. Which then defeats the purpose of absorbtion. I think you need to let your heart be your guide when deciding between a couple extra dollars.

Wishing everyone a not-so-nauseous and very healthy pregnancy!


----------



## linguistmama (Sep 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark* 
2. Absorbency is the main issue with vitamins and herbs. Any Port-o-Potty worker will tell you the main thing that gets caught in the screens at the processing place -- Centrum Once-a-Day vitamins. They're cheap and they just don't get absorbed. There are some things that I go cheap on - I have a high quality once a day vitamin with B-6 in it, but then I would probably get a cheap B-6 to use in addition to the multi- to get the right amount. None of the cheap B-6 I've read lately have any vitamin C in them though. Which then defeats the purpose of absorbtion. I think you need to let your heart be your guide when deciding between a couple extra dollars.


I would definately like to spend the extra money for good vitamins. The multivitamin I take is a NOW brand liquid in a capsule and it says high potency and fast absorbtion. Is that good and can I trust what the bottle says or is there something else I should look for?
I cannot thank you enough for helping me not be so sick next time around!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Ooh, yes, I think NOW is really a good brand.







really anything you'd find in a health food store is going to be good. I'm not the most "in the know" when it comes to actually rating supplements though. Although, I do know things like CVS brand... not so good. How much B-6 does your multivitamin have right now? The body can only absorb so much at one time, so if it has 50mg, then adding another 50mg B6 with vit C later in the day would really help.

I hope some of this information works for you! I just needed some place to dump all the research I've been coming across. I hope others voice up, too. If something helped you, tell us!

Logically, it seems like Nausea/Vomitting during pregnancy might be caused by different things for different people. For me I think B-6 really seems to play a part. It's mainly found in organ meats and also in wheatgerm. I'm veg and I don't eat a lot of wheat germ, so I figure that's got to be a component for me.

The two things I'm the most excited about are the Milk Thistle pre-pregnancy/pregnancy and the Wild Yam Root at the first sign of nausea. Women who have really followed a program with one or the other are raving!


----------



## linguistmama (Sep 25, 2006)

My multivitamin has 50mg of B6 so I am going to go get some more that are just the B6 and Vitamin C. I think the B-6 is a huge component for me as well. When I was pregnant with dd the B6 shots worked very well for a couple of weeks and then didn't seem to have any effect.
Thanks!


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

So would the milk thistle be ok to take once you are already pregnant? Or does it not work as well? How do you take the ginger? Capsule? Fresh?


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Yes, the Milk Thistle supports the liver and is good to take if you're already pregnant. It would be the suggested 3 capsules above. It would help more to do it pre-pregnancy, but still it would help.

The ginger is most recommended in capsule form - (powder inside the capsule). You take it until you can taste it. From Naturally Healthy Pregnancy by Shonda Parker pg 171:

Quote:

The herb ginger has recieved a great deal of praise and validation from the scientific community due to its superior ability to curb nausea and vommitting associated with pregnancy, seasickness, motion sickness, stomach virus and post-operative nausea. Morning sickness treated with ginger had a 75% success rate in clinical trials. Daniel B. Mowrey, Ph.D. stated in his book, Herbal Tonic Therapies, that the best form of ginger for effective application in the gastrointensinal tract is the encapsulated powder. The main rule of the with ginger root is, "Use it till you taste it." This is gingers own built-in dosage regulator. A general dosage for morning sickness is 3 to 5 capsules before getting out of bed. After taking the capsules, mom should stay in bed until the nausea is relieved, then she should take 3 to 5 capsules at the slightest hint of nausea.
I'd definitely look into Wild Yam Root, too, especially if you think it might be hormonal.

Best wishes!


----------



## indeospero (May 23, 2005)

Claire, thank you so much for sharing this information! I have some questions that maybe you or someone else can answer. Forgive me if they are a bit pedantic! I am not all that familiar with the world of supplements.

1. Is it OK to take a B complex with vit C, or is it better to take just the B6?

2. OK to take 100mg B6 (either alone or in complex) twice a day? 50mg seems to be hard to find for some reason.

3. If taking a B6 without vit. C, is it OK to add vit. C separately? If so, hhow much, and which form? I hear sodium ascorbate is the most easily absorbed; is that correct?

4. The milk thistle sounds so promising! Recommended above is 280mg/day. I have some 500mg caps in the cabinet -- OK to take a couple of those a day instead? Or is it too much?

5. Is it for some reason prefereable to take MT capsules? What about tincture?

I'm hoping to feel much better next time around. I've never been sicker than the first half of my first pregnancy, and it was deeply depresssing for me.

Thanks a ton!


----------



## GinaRae (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark* 
5. Wild Yam Root - After pregnancy has been confirmed, at the very very first signs of nausea take this herb. Do NOT take it while TTC, it can have a birth control effect. 1 to 2 tsp three times of day of the dried wild yam herb. As tincture take 2 to 4 mL three times daily. It's also good for threatened miscarriage. From http://www.sisterzeus.com/wildyam.htm "Wild yam has many effects on the body, among other things, its very good for the liver and endocrine system, by toning and nourishing the liver it helps to balance hormone production. Wild yam is very well known for its steroidal saponins (chemical constitutes in the plant) contained within particularly diosgein, an important hormonal precursor for progesterone. Precursors provide necessary elements or building blocks to produce and balance the hormones progesterone and cortisone." It's also used for threatened miscarriages because it affects progesterone levels. It's not a very studied herb by the medical community. Herbalists & Midwives have been using it routinely for years for other pregnancy related and menopausal issues.

Another option is a natural progesterone cream made from the Wild Yam Root. Apparently it's absorbed into the body so it can help even better this route. You rub the cream (two times per day) on your wrists, hands, and throat and upper chest (?) -- wherever you have "thin skin".


----------



## GinaRae (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indeospero* 
2. OK to take 100mg B6 (either alone or in complex) twice a day? 50mg seems to be hard to find for some reason.

I cut my 100mg pills in quarters. You shouldn't take more than 100mg (perhaps 150??) per day when pregnant. Some health reason, but I don't know why.


----------



## beyondcrackers (May 30, 2007)

Hi everybody! I was so encouraged to find this site! When I had HG I was on my own. I've tried just about everything, but was glad to read about Entox and AbsorbAid. What are the key ingredients in these products? What is the theory behind why they should work? Please keep posting on how this all works for you. I've had HG several times and will not give up hope that there is something out there that can help. I'm hosting a free TeleConference with Camilia Harris who wrote The Good, The Bad, The Blessing. She had Hyperemesis Gravidarum, too. Camilia would like to share her story and take questions. I want to offer lots of these free TeleConferences to help support those who have morning sickness. It's an easy way to provide help for those suffering without anyone having to leave home! You can choose to listen in and/or talk from your phone, in your bathrobe, if you wish. This TeleConference is free and can be accessed by visiting my webpage www.relievemorningsickness.com or my websiste www.mymorningsickness.com (TeleSeminar link) I would also like input too from others on morning sickness related topics that you would like to hear a discussion on. This is important to me because I suffered so much in all my pregnancies and would have benefited from any and every resource, like this forum!, that was available. Please listen in, if you can. I take this seriously because I know how miserable HG is! Keep posting your ideas on herbs,etc. This is great. Wendy


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

I discovered this thread while researching ways to prevent morning sickness next time around! I was horribly sick with my first pregnancy- lost nearly 25 pounds and only just gained it back in week 40. DH and I are pretty sure we are going to TTC late summer, and I want to do *something* in attempt to feel better this time. I am reading about the milk thistle, wild yam root, and B-6 with interest. I did take some B-6 during my first pregnancy but I don't believe it had vit C and it certainly did nothing to help when I could not keep it down for more than 5 minutes







Where can I find milk thistle and wild yam root? Is there a particular brand that is recommended? I don't take vitamins and supplements at all right now and actually never really have- so I'm not really sure where to start looking.

Thanks!


----------



## linguistmama (Sep 25, 2006)

I get mine at the health food store.


----------



## asdf4321 (Jan 19, 2007)

First- -I hope this pregnancy is emisis-free!

Secondly-- THANK YOU for starting this thread!









I have copy/pasted into my prenatal care folder on my hard drive!









Thanks to all the other mama's who have posted too!


----------



## herbsgirl (May 1, 2007)

My plan for a nausea free pregnancy next time...

PreNatal Blend by SuperNutrition 6 tablets a day
Milk thistle (3 a day with meals)
Ultra Omega 3 NOW brand 2000 EPA/1000 DHA
Absorb-Aid (2 with each meal) enzymes

NOW gr8dopholis high quality, 8 strain, entric coated Probiotic (1-2 capsules
every time food goes into mouth)

MorningSicknessBalm as needed or 1/4 tsp 3x a day, a ginger tincture, from
http://www.Mountainmeadowherbs.com

I plan to start with the milk thistle and the fish oilaprox 6 months before STARTING TO TRY FOR A BABY and then add the rest of the supplements when pregnancy is confirmed. ALso I will probably take the Ginger stuff before TTC too. I already take the multivitamin...its great!!I may try to start the EFA oils supplement befoe concieving too, but the LIVER is a HUGE key in the morning sickness thing. I maybe will do a few liver detoxes also before trying for a baby! I dont plan on having too much nausea.

I also have the option of Raw Apple Cidar Vinegar too, if I want it.

I have had Morning sickness pretty bad and Ive had 3 babies. Ive did enough research,now I just hope I can get pregnant when the time comes to try for a baby!

I have read of women after taking the Absorb-Aid, Milk Thistle and the Entrox, they have pretty much nausea free pregnancies, and it takes almsot all Morning Sickness away!!! I think its going to work!!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

This is so cool to see this thread still going strong! I wasn't online for a long time & it's neat to see posts still going!









I added another herb for nausea in pregnancy. It's False Unicorn tincture.

I think prepping pre-TTC is soooo important, especially for any woman with a history of nausea/vomitting during pregnancy. And, ESPECIALLY for anyone like me who had HG in a prior pregnancy.

My DH and I are still planning to decide at the end of the year if we want to TTC or not. We've talked about it on & off, and we're still not agreeing. I'm envisioning at the end of the year us both feeling the same way in our hearts (whichever way that is). I pray my desires merge with his a bit more. That said, I love him a lot more than an imaginary baby!

Happy prepping & gestating! If any of you end up pregnant, PLEASE, post what you did & about your nausea level!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Thank you so much for this thread! I had HG with my last pregnancy and praying that I don't this time, I don't know if I can handle it again. Especially now that I have 2 running around, and one that needs a bit extra attention.

Last time the m/s started at 2 weeks, this time it just started over the weekend. I'm thankful that I've had this long without it! I'm hoping I can do something to keep it from getting bad.

So, off to read and take notes!


----------



## jmwmommysings (Jul 14, 2007)

Spark, your info here and on the HER site has really, really helped me! Thank you for being such a huge advocate for helping women with HG, this pg has been radically different (still not "GREAT") in many ways because of you.

I'm still on the WYR and now I'm on it for PTL. It's my miracle this time.

Thanks!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmwmommysings* 
Spark, your info here and on the HER site has really, really helped me! Thank you for being such a huge advocate for helping women with HG, this pg has been radically different (still not "GREAT") in many ways because of you.

I'm still on the WYR and now I'm on it for PTL. It's my miracle this time.

Thanks!

Oh, Jessica, thank you for saying such kind sweet words.







I am sooo pulling for you! You and your babe are in my thoughts & sending you lots of stay put, calming vibes! Have you thought about adding False Unicorn tincture, too? I'll go PM you the info I have on it...


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't want to rock the statistics, but I'll just post my 3 pregnancy experiences:

#1 - moderate morning sickness, occasional vomiting.
- tried accupressure bracelets, ginger, lemon.
- took a multivitamin and occasional flax oil.

#2 - mild to moderate morning sickness, occasional vomiting, PUPPPs rash after delivery
- tried accupressure bracelets, homeopathy.
- took a multivitamin, flax oil, occasional probiotic, occasional More Milk Two tincture.

#3 - severe morning sickness, vomitting, weight loss.
- tried accupressure bracelets, ginger, lemon, homeopathy, B6/Unisom for 10 weeks.
- took prenatal multivitamin, flax oil, vegan DHA, Perfect Food, probiotic, vegan protein powder, coconut milk, dandelion root 2-3x per day, milk thistle every other day, pregnancy tea, Tums (because of the acid from vomitting so much) . And I ate a ton of strawberries, one of the few things I could stomach, so I know I was getting ample vitamin C!

I was taking the dandelion root and milk thistle to avoid the PUPPPs rash with #3, which I did avoid successfully. But that was by far the worst morning sickness I have ever experienced. I could only keep water down many times. So for me those two herbs absolutely did not help my morning sickness. However, I will try taking them prenatally next time (if it's not a 4th Oops Baby!).

- Krista


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Ooh, Krista, thank you for posting this! Good work avoiding PUPPs. Pupps & severe morning sickness are both related to the liver in many eastern practices. Can I ask you some questions about your program for #3?
- Did you start Milk Thistle prenatally? Or at least as soon as BFP? When did you start it & how much were you taking?
- Did you start B6/Unisom at BFP?
- Ginger, what form did you take it in & how much/when did you start it?
- What was the coconut milk for? I haven't heard of that for morning sickness.


----------



## Mom2Lex&Cay (Oct 14, 2007)

I need a bit of clarification on the milk thistle. I believe it stated 3 caps for a max of 280mg. I have found capsules of varying strengths, so would this be 3 100mg capsules a day? I also found 70mg, among others.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Hmmm, I'd probably do the 3 x 100mg personally. But, you could certainly max out at 4 of the 70mg split over 4 times during the day. Or combine one dose at 2 caps. I think it's totally your preference. Wishing you a healthy & easy pregnancy!


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark* 
Ooh, Krista, thank you for posting this! Good work avoiding PUPPs. Pupps & severe morning sickness are both related to the liver in many eastern practices. Can I ask you some questions about your program for #3?
- Did you start Milk Thistle prenatally? Or at least as soon as BFP? When did you start it & how much were you taking?
- Did you start B6/Unisom at BFP?
- Ginger, what form did you take it in & how much/when did you start it?
- What was the coconut milk for? I haven't heard of that for morning sickness.

Milk Thistle - started around 6 weeks (didn't know I was pregnant until 5 weeks) as soon as the slightest morning sickness started, but wasn't taking it every day at first.
B6/Unisom - I was already taking B6, but was nervous about the Unisom with 2 other kids to care for, so I waited until I was dying







, so I took it from week 15-26.
Ginger - I used the natural crystallized form, very spicy tasting.
Coconut milk - It just made all of the smoothie ingredients palatable, plus it has lots of healthy fats.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

So totally going to try these things! I was so sick with my 2 pgs. I vomited non-stop for 20 weeks. Vomiting bile is the WORST!!!! I forced myself to eat melon because it would actually help my throat not burn as much during vomiting and because I did not like bile coming up. Of course many times I vomited so much at one sitting that eventually bile came.







When IVs were mentioned I would lie about the vomiting because I hate hate hate IVs.

I'm TTc right now and I'm going to get Milk Thistle asap and start taking it.

I've been taking a prenatal vit for a few months and I just bought some Floradix for the extra iron.

Oh Spark, thanks for linking this in your siggie. That's how I found this thread!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

veganF, I hope you get more relief this time around.









Kleine, you're so welcome! I hope it works for you!









*So, I'm pregnant! I'm soooo glad we were talking about TTC possibly in December, because I had started my B-6 and Milk Thistle. I have been an absolute stickler for this. And, I've followed the directions and limits in the OP precisely.

Upon BFP, I started:
150 mg of B-6 spread out into 3 doses (just cheap stuff from grocery store, I take vit C for absorbtion)
Wild Yam Root in pill form 3x per day PLUS by Mannatech
Milk Thistle 3x per day
Extra folic acid (800 mcg total)
Probiotics (Kefir)
Water with lemon
Enzymes before meals Simplexity Health Enzymes
1 unisom at bedtime (along with one of the B-6's) - I take this only because of my history with severe Nausea and Vomitting in Pregnancy (NVP)
Flax Seed Oil (this isn't really NVP prevention)*

I am now 5w, 3d. At this point in my last pregnancy I was already vomitting profusely. But, get this... I HAVE BEEN 100% NAUSEA FREE!!!!! I have never been pregnant this long & not nauseaus!!!!!! I pray it keeps up.

I have been religious about getting all my supplments in. And, very diligent about starting them as soon as I tested positive.

I hope this info helps someone else, too! Everyone has added such great info about what works and what doesn't work for them. Thank you!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving (May 4, 2006)

Thanks for all this information. I wish I knew it earlier. We are currently waiting for our PFP in the next week.







:

I went to the health food store this afternoon to pick up ginger root, milk thistle, and B-6 with vitamin c. I picked up the ginger and milk thistle. I will start the milk thistle tonight. I did not find any B-6 with vitamin c combined. I have been looking online without much success either. My prenatals have 166mg of vitamin c, so if I took the B-6 (it only has 16 mg) with it would that allow it to absorb.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Hi, Blissful - I just bought cheap store brand b-6 (i'm sure it's not as good as health food store quality), but then I try to take it with some food that has Vitamin C in it or with my prenatal (has C in it, too).

So far most people who have tried Wild Yam Root at higher doses are having really good success with it. Might be something for you to look for.









Best wishes! Hope you see your BFP soon!


----------



## linguistmama (Sep 25, 2006)

I thought I'd post an update. I'm pregnant again and did the protocol and still have hyperemesis







I have a friend that it is working really well for though.
I have learned that I'm hypothyroid and likely have some adrenal fatigue. I didn't get tested until I was pregnant, but I have had many symptoms for at least 10 years. I am hoping I've found what is making me so sick. Even if it isn't related to the hyperemesis it's still good to know so I can at least feel somewhat better!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

linguistmama - I'm so sorry you're so sick.







That's so difficult. I hope you have some good hlep to take care of your DD. HG is bad enough without other children to take care of... but much worse when you have to parent, too.









So, did you do B-6 and Milk Thistle then pre-pregnancy then? And, what did you start upon your BFP?

I do think there are different causes of HG. The Wild Yam root that I'm taking is in a forumula for the endocrine system. http://www.purenhealthy.com/Mannatec...p/man-1005.htm

Because I'm taking so many things, I'm not sure exactly what it is that is keeping me N/V free. I'm not about to start subracting to figure it out though!

Wishing you the best possible pregnancy for you!


----------



## BlissfullyLoving (May 4, 2006)

Thanks Spark! I am going to start the Wild Yam Root as soon as I get the official BFP.







:








linguistmama


----------



## linguistmama (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm glad you're feeling better this time Spark!
I took milk thistle, a multivitamin and b complex for 5 months before getting pregnant and also tried the wild yam root at the bfp.
Promethazine works really well for me so I'm feeling ok now. But we would like to have a third child and I'm not sure if I want to do this again. I hope to get some good adrenal and thyroid support and see if that would enable me to get off medication. If I was able to then we would have a third and hopefully I would not be sick or at least less sick.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

I'm so glad the Promethazine is working so well for you. I'm just so sorry you're sick.







HG is just ugly! I hope you get a repreive soon or do you usually have HG the entire 9 months?

Good to know that the Milk Thistle, B6, Wild Yam Root isn't everyone's silver bullet.


----------



## linguistmama (Sep 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark* 
I'm so glad the Promethazine is working so well for you. I'm just so sorry you're sick.







HG is just ugly! I hope you get a repreive soon or do you usually have HG the entire 9 months?

Good to know that the Milk Thistle, B6, Wild Yam Root isn't everyone's silver bullet.









I had HG the whole time with dd, but at the end I only needed a very small dose of meds every few days. In some ways my hg is pretty mild compared to others. At least something works for me, even if it is drugs!


----------



## truelife (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi Spark -

I have some questions for you.....

Do you know anything about All Adrenal, Raw Thyroid or Raw Pituitary?
http://www.evitamins.com/product.asp?pid=1110

My nutritionist is a 75 year old man that isn't really sure about taking these during pregnancy.

I'm also taking a Liver support from bovine b/c I don't have a gallbladder.

I had severe HG with my oldest, NOTHING with my second (but wonder if it's b/c I was breastfeeding????) and am hoping to avoid it this time as well. Anyone breastfeed and still have HG?

I guess I'll also jump on the other recommendations and start the Wild Yam cream....


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Wow, I just don't know about that supplement. I'm sorry. I don't know that.

I breastfed during my 2nd pregnancy & it was much easier than my severe morning sickness 1st. Then, I breastfed during my 3rd pregnancy and was really womped on with HG. I never saw it comin'.

The wild yam should probably be in tincture or capsule form as opposed to cream, fyi. Although, cream might work, too. I REALLY like the Wild Yam combo I'm on. I linked it on page 2.

Best wishes!!!!


----------



## linguistmama (Sep 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *truelife* 
Hi Spark -

I have some questions for you.....

Do you know anything about All Adrenal, Raw Thyroid or Raw Pituitary?
http://www.evitamins.com/product.asp?pid=1110

My nutritionist is a 75 year old man that isn't really sure about taking these during pregnancy.

I'm also taking a Liver support from bovine b/c I don't have a gallbladder.

I had severe HG with my oldest, NOTHING with my second (but wonder if it's b/c I was breastfeeding????) and am hoping to avoid it this time as well. Anyone breastfeed and still have HG?

I guess I'll also jump on the other recommendations and start the Wild Yam cream....

Have you subbed to the adrenal fatigue thread? http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=685848
I'm looking into thyroid/adrenal issues as a possible cause of my hg. With this pregnancy I have continued to breastfeed dd a few times a day and have been sicker. Her breastfeeding didn't seem to make me feel sicker while nursing though.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Just thought I'd give my own update. I'm 7 weeks, 1 day now. I have very very slight nausea. Best pregnancy so far!









I went to my naturopath who tweaked my protocol a bit. So, right now I take:
Upon BFP, I started:
150 mg of B-6 spread out into 3 doses (just cheap stuff from grocery store, I take vit C for absorbtion)
Milk Thistle 3x per day
Extra folic acid (800 mcg total)
Probiotics (Kefir)
Water with lemon
Enzymes before meals Simplexity Health Enzymes
1 unisom at bedtime (along with one of the B-6's) - I take this only because of my history with severe Nausea and Vomitting in Pregnancy (NVP)
CHANGES
A-F Betafood by Standard Process http://www.riverofhealth.net/pages/d...s_sp/0775.html
Cod Liver Oil Caplets (I haven't had meat/fish/foul in 23 years, so far I'm doing fine with it.)
Dropped the WIld Yam Root in PLUS[/b]

Remember, it's easier on your body to be proactive rather than reactive! Wishing you all the best possible pregnancy for YOU!


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

We're probably ttc next summer so I've already started with my Milk Thistle. I had wicked nausea with my last two pregnancies.







:


----------



## Isadora (Mar 22, 2005)

I just bought some milk thistle today at the store. When I got home I read on the back, "Do not use if pregnant or nursing..." When I flipped the bottle over I saw that I bought milk thistle seed with 80% Silymarin. I'm confused now, I thought this was safe to take during pregancy?


----------



## BlissfullyLoving (May 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Isadora* 
I just bought some milk thistle today at the store. When I got home I read on the back, "Do not use if pregnant or nursing..." When I flipped the bottle over I saw that I bought milk thistle seed with 80% Silymarin. I'm confused now, I thought this was safe to take during pregancy?

My milk thistle does not say this, but my prenatal vitamins do. I think that most supplements say this for litigious reasons.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Just subbing, this is stuff I need to know (not for me







).


----------



## linguistmama (Sep 25, 2006)

Here is my update, maybe it will be helpful for someone else:

I am almost 6 months and was down to 1 promethazine tablet a day. I went to a chiropractor's office and got tested with the CEDS machine. They gave me 2 homeopathic remedies which I responded really well too. I'm now down to 1/4 of a tablet a day and hoping to soon wean off completely! If I need some extra help I will probably get accupuncture to see if it gets me the rest of the way. I feel so much better in general.
When I was tested my liver and vitamin levels tested as good. I took B-vitamins and milk thistle for 5 months before conceiving and up until I got sick and couldn't stand to swallow them. I think the reason that they didn't help is that my vitamins and liver were fine, they were still doing well even after being sick for so long. I realized I had some thyroid and pancreas issues and they have improved so much with the homeopathic treatments.
Next time we want to conceive I plan to get some more ceds testing and then more as needed to hopefully get my body in good shape.
My midwife reccomended the chiro's office and they have been so helpful. I feel like it is such a miracle and a blessing!


----------



## EthansMom (Aug 20, 2002)

I stopped by my local health food store this evening to talk to them about getting some Milk Thistle and Wild Yam Root. They were very worried that I was considering this for preventing MS and highly recommended I don't take anything that will detox my system. They said that WYR was highly contraindicated while pg. They looked everything up in their literature and everything. I'm confused.......
I didn't have it very badly as I know most of you ladies have, I just had the the middle of the night wake up and have to head to the bathroom quick, incidents with my others though. I really want to avoid this, this time. I like the suggestions about the dandelion root and ginger.....
What can I take to prevent the middle of the night adventures this time?

And I also heard that RRL tea isn't advisable to drink or take while early pg? I thought this also helped prevent ms? I want to head it off before it hits.....I am 4 1/2 weeks right now. TFTH.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving (May 4, 2006)

EthansMom, I just did a quick google search, and wild yam and milk thistle are listed as a common aid for morning sickness in too many pages to site. They have been deemed safe according to numerous sites. I do not think it is advisable to do a system detox when you are pregnant, but the amount I am taking is only enough to support your system. (I am only doing the milk thistle.)

I know that the workers at the store I visit are knowledgeable, but I would not trust them to be my all knowing source of information on herbs, minerals and vitamins. I always do my own research.

RRL tea can be used in pregnancy. You have to drink in moderation (I read 1-2 cups) because in high amounts it can cause uterine irritably. If you have a high risk pregnancy you should not drink any.

Hope that helps!


----------



## EthansMom (Aug 20, 2002)

Thanks blissfull! I googled too and kept coming up with preventing ms protocalls saying they were safe. I am waiting for my MW to get back after the Holiday and talk to her about it. I'm hoping to hold out until then. My ms doesn't usually start until 6 weeks, so I should have enough time to research and talk to her. There is also another HFS near me with a very knowledgeable homeopath who can hopefully give me more insight too. I was thinking of doing the chewable prenatal, B6/vit C, dandelion root, probiotic, and chewing on fennell/anise seed. Do you all think this would be preventative or works better when alreay in the throws of it. I am feeling the need to do more research on the WYR and MT before I commit to trying it. I am still unsure as to how long you are supposed to take them? And I am confused as to how many/much you are supposed to take too, everything I read says something different. Sorry, I am fairly new to the supplement realm, really only knowing about homeopathy more than herbs. Has anyone tried the magnesium to prevent leg cramps at night yet? I tried a peice of candied ginger last night.......yuck. Do the capsules taste better/not at all? And I also read about drinking apple cider vin and honey before bed and before getting up in the morning prevents ms.....anyone?


----------



## BlissfullyLoving (May 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EthansMom* 
Thanks blissfull! I googled too and kept coming up with preventing ms protocalls saying they were safe. I am waiting for my MW to get back after the Holiday and talk to her about it. I'm hoping to hold out until then. My ms doesn't usually start until 6 weeks, so I should have enough time to research and talk to her. There is also another HFS near me with a very knowledgeable homeopath who can hopefully give me more insight too.

Those are some good resources to talk all of this over with.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EthansMom* 
I was thinking of doing the chewable prenatal, B6/vit C, dandelion root, probiotic, and chewing on fennell/anise seed. Do you all think this would be preventative or works better when alreay in the throws of it.

I have no idea. Maybe your midwife or the homeopath will know.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EthansMom* 
I am feeling the need to do more research on the WYR and MT before I commit to trying it. I am still unsure as to how long you are supposed to take them? And I am confused as to how many/much you are supposed to take too, everything I read says something different.

I had this problem too with quantities. I am taking 100mg of milk thistle three times a day. I think I will take the milk thistle through the first trimester and then reassess. The extra B6 was making me feel nauseated, so I am not taking that anymore. My prenatal has enough.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EthansMom* 
Sorry, I am fairly new to the supplement realm, really only knowing about homeopathy more than herbs. Has anyone tried the magnesium to prevent leg cramps at night yet? I tried a peice of candied ginger last night.......yuck. Do the capsules taste better/not at all? And I also read about drinking apple cider vin and honey before bed and before getting up in the morning prevents ms.....anyone?

I am not doing magnesium. I have heard about the apple cider vinegar. I do not think I could get it down. I have the ginger capsules. They have no taste, but I think you are supposed to take them until you do taste them.


----------



## EthansMom (Aug 20, 2002)

Blissfull,
You have been so helpful thank you! And Merry Christmas.


----------



## BlissfullyLoving (May 4, 2006)

Oh good! Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## Thystle (Feb 7, 2006)

:


----------



## nursinmama (Jan 6, 2008)

:


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

just saying hello so I can find this thread again


----------



## ccasanova (Dec 18, 2003)

I turned 6 weeks yesterday and and having the awfulness of nausea. I always have with all my pregnancies. I don't have a lot of vomiting this time though, but do feel nausious and yucky throughout the day. Before reading the thread I started drinking water with lemon or lime. I don't know why it just sounded good to me.

So now that I have been PG for a few weeks and dealing with nausea for a week or so can I expect relief from starting the milk thisle? I just started taking a prenatal that has the B6 in it. So that should take care of that. I'll try anything that can help me. I want to know what I can reasonably expect to feel if starting now. I'm so down right now feeling like this. This is the fifth time I'm having to deal with this. I hate to admit it but I'm at the point where I don't even know what I was thinking to want another baby. I know I don't really mean that and if I felt better I would never think that way, but I don't like not being the "mom" that my kids deserve. I feel like such a bad mom and wife right now. The house is a mess, my kids haven't been doing their homeschool lessons, etc. I need help.


----------



## rellorba (Sep 26, 2006)

What about taking milk thistle seeds in a tea? I bought some to make into a tea to help with my gallbladder problems but then got pregnant and thought I shouldn't drink it. Could a tea help with m/s or is it weaker and thus pretty useless? I am only 5 weeks and m/s hasn't kicked in yet.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Obviously it's too late for me to start anything preconception but my morning sickness has kicked into high gear now and I cannot function or hardly eat anything. Is there hope for me?


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I found a milk thistle tincture but I'm not sure how much I should take. Any ideas or should I look for it in pill form? I think a tincture would be easier for me to take because if I try to swallow pills it makes me gag or throw up.


----------



## always hope (Feb 2, 2008)

I am preparing to get pregnant and was very sick last time so want to avoid it. I have made a naturopath appointment for next week and have heaps to ask after reading this thread. Just a couple of comments and queries:

Someone posted a while back about magnesium during pregnancy. I think you can take up to 1000mcg before it is toxic. I take a balanced magnesium and calcium for leg cramps. You need to take both together as the body needs calcium to absorb magnesium and you don't want to deplete calcium during pregnancy. (I am not pregnant at the moment but get leg cramps a lot, especially when stressed).

Also after reading this thread I asked a pharmacist about use of B6. Apparently you shouldn't take more than 2.2 (not sure of the unit but the usual one). My prenatal already has 2.6 so it might be wise to check before you take more.

Also I know Wild Yam Root is a stand in for progesterone and preogesterone has been linked to birth defects. How do you know it is safe in pregnancy? Can someone provide a link to a study?

Thanks everyone,
It is so great to have somewhere to read up on this.


----------



## MissyLissa (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow! I've never heard of Milk Thistle before, let alone as morning sickness cure! I'm excited to start taking it to see if it works when I get pregnant in a few months. I've been looking online though and most brands seem to sell them in 200 mg tablets. Is it okay to take 400 mg while TTC and then 600 mg while pregnant? Or do I just take one 200 mg while TTC and 2 tablets while pregnant?


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

Oh spark, thanks for all the information. i am already pregnant but i am going to run out and get some stuff. Hopefully it will help. I am too miserable not to try.

I didn't realize you were that sick while we were pregnant with our respective Josephine's.


----------



## nuwavemomma (Jul 20, 2006)

First of all, Spark - THANK YOU for this thread. I have had it bookmarked for months and months now and have read and studied quite a bit based on info and links and leads here.

It just never occurred to me that the reason I was puking 4-6 times a day for 4 months and dropped to 93 pounds while pregnant with my first child was because my liver wasn't able to do its job effectively. No one ever said *anything* like that to me, but then again, I was in a much different place in regards to how I thought about health - ie, much less inclined to say "why am I having these symptoms" and more focused on "OMG how can I make it through this?" Which I'm sure anyone who's experienced debilitating m/s can relate to... but the thing is if a provider comes back and says, "Well, YEAH you're sick, your levels are very high!" then maybe we should ask, "Ok, WHY are they high?" You know?









At any rate, when we decided we would ttc in a few months, I came back to this thread and decided to do my best to have a different experience. I had already made major dietary changes - switching to mostly organic everything, giving up lifelong vegetarianism for a Traditional Foods diet - and had changed out all the cleaning products and personal care products in the house for non-toxic ones. If my liver is the problem, I thought, then I should do everything I can to clean up my environment and my body. Before TTC I also, over a period of about 6 months, did a candida cleanse in addition to generally adopting a less candida-friendly diet, and I did a liver cleanse.

As per this thread's suggestions, I began taking a dandelion/milk thistle blend for about three months prior TTC. I drank lots of water, always with lemon, and ate a lot more dandelion greens as well. I also started a prenatal with a lot of B vitamins, 6 times a day, and I was drinking kombucha daily, which also has a lot of Bs.

I will also add that upon getting a BFP, my very good friend who has a remarkable knack for getting her prayers answered spoke words over me and blessed me, saying I would not get sick.

I did not follow the protocol listed here after the BFP, because I am personally uncomfortable with the conflicting stuff I've read about MT and endocrine disruption, in addition to just generally being leary of supplements during pregnancy. I personally feel more comfortable letting my food be my medicine. That's just my comfort zone.

*And the result? I am 11+ weeks today and I have thrown up once from a migraine and that IS IT. I can't believe it.* I had a few weeks of very manageable nausea that could be totally curbed by eating a small snack and sea bands. I have not lost any weight.

I just wanted to let you know how appreciative I am that you've put this info out there, because I would not have thought of this connection on my own in time to affect this pregnancy. THANK YOU! I'm so glad I'm not suffering m/s while chasing a toddler, that sounds like such a nightmare. I was so scared of that that I was pretty hesitant about having another baby, but it has worked out!!!

And finally I want to encourage anyone reading this that a LOT can be done just through diet/lifestyle and smart consumer choices about what chemicals are in the house. It all adds up.


----------



## robinCBN (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi All,
I sort of skipped to the end of the 4 pages, so if someone else put this in here, sorry. The combination of doxylamine 25mg at night (makes you sleepy)(found in unisom) and Vit. B6; pyridoxine 25mg 3 times a day is very safe and effective. Its been in use for 60+ years in Canada and used to be availible as this combination in the US until it was withdrawn by the manufacturer in the wake of the thalidomide tragedies. It had nothing to do with thalidomide but they didn't want to get sued. The number of women hospitalized for Hyperemessis gravidarum "skyrocketed" when it went of the market. Now you just have to make up the combination your self. NOTE: unisom has several formulations for it's sleep aids, make sure you have the doxylamine. Doxylamine has a FDA risk rating of A (proven safe in pregnancy), it is the only drug that does. It has been tested, so to say, in pregnant women because so many pregnant women have taken it over the years.

with my first pregnancy I lost 6 pounds in one week before I came across this recommendation in "the panic free pregnancy by Michael S Broder". I took 50mg B6 and 12.5 mg doxylamine for a long time, I was still sick as a dog and threw up, but at least I could eat and drink. I was amazed that more professionals were not aware of this. My poor sister suffered awfully and even had to take a class C anti emetic a couple of times when this very safe and effective combination was right out there. It makes me a little mad that the medical community is not aware of this. I know drugs aren't popular on this list, but getting hostpitalized seems way worse than safe meds.

-cheers


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

I, like many others, just wanted to say thank you to everyone (esp Spark) who wrote down all this useful information for us HG suffers out there!!!

I can't give my gratitude enough!







I only wish I had seen this sooner!

I had severe HG with my first 2 pregnancies and landed in the hospital both times. lost 25lbs with the first and 22 with the second. (I gained it all back in my 6-9th month which was terrible for my body as it got very disoriented, but that's another story). I was SO sick I had to stay in a dark room, not move and not talk or I would vomit my guts out. mostly Bile... even if I had eaten recently. It was painful and mostly very very depressing. I honestly thought both times I would die that way. I was terrified of every letting that happen again.

well a few months ago my husband and i decided to leave our family planning to God. now this is an unusual thing around my area and family... and even stranger still knowing i have HG like I do. but I felt like it was what I was supossed to do, so we did. 5 weeks later I find out I'm pregnant!







:

anyhow I was away from home so I couldn't do much then. a week alter I read this thread and started MT, b-6/vitamin C and probitoics (which I already was taking) cod liver oil (which I've been taking for 3 years). I wasn't sure what to think. well here is how it has been so far: (keeping in mind I didn't take the m/s supplements pre-pregnancy)

*4.5 weeks* - a few moments of passing nausea. extremely tired!
*5 weeks* - about the same (started the supplements)
*6 weeks* - very very tired, and more moments of nausea and queasiness
*6.5 weeks* - HG starts!!! so I added unisom 3x's a day to my diet.
*7 weeks -* I have HG but less severely than I did the other two times. I feel terrible 75% of the day, but I haven't lost more than a couple of lbs! I feel wretched every morning and I can hardly hold my head up from the exhaustion induced by the unisom, but between all of those things I am NOT in the hospital on IV therapy!!!

I did stop taking the b-6 because for whatever reason I never can keep that pill down and now I have this terrible association with it and when I think of it I gag (my gag reflex is SO sensitive during pregnancy - totally uncontrollable!) I also can't take the probiotics and cod liver oil and it's just too many pills for my sensitive stomach to handle but I will start them as soon as I settle a little more. I figure I gave myself a good start with taking them for 3 yrs!









it's still hard. it really is. my husband does everything. I can't cook and barely take care of the kids. but it's still a huge improvement. this time last times I was hospitalized and couldn't function at all. I was only a few different meds and nothing really worked. they just pumped me full of fluids to keep my hydrated until I was able to feel a bit better.

if this is like my last two, it will ease up a bit in the 10-13th weeks. at that point I would trade in the puking non-stop for constant bile and acid reflux, and average m/s. puking here and there and very tired and yucky feeling. I am hoping it wont be like that this time, but only time will tell! I am very hopeful that perhaps I may even be able to enjoy a little of this pregnancy!!


----------



## nukedwifey (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *always hope* 
I am preparing to get pregnant and was very sick last time so want to avoid it. I have made a naturopath appointment for next week and have heaps to ask after reading this thread. Just a couple of comments and queries:

Someone posted a while back about magnesium during pregnancy. I think you can take up to 1000mcg before it is toxic. I take a balanced magnesium and calcium for leg cramps. You need to take both together as the body needs calcium to absorb magnesium and you don't want to deplete calcium during pregnancy. (I am not pregnant at the moment but get leg cramps a lot, especially when stressed).

Also after reading this thread I asked a pharmacist about use of B6. Apparently you shouldn't take more than 2.2 (not sure of the unit but the usual one). My prenatal already has 2.6 so it might be wise to check before you take more.

Also I know Wild Yam Root is a stand in for progesterone and preogesterone has been linked to birth defects. How do you know it is safe in pregnancy? Can someone provide a link to a study?

Thanks everyone,
It is so great to have somewhere to read up on this.









I've read, in more places than one, that it's 1.9mg/day of B6 when pregnant not 2.2. In fact I've never read that 2.2 is a recommended dosage ever for males or females. My prenantal has 1.9. When breastfeeding the recommended dosage goes up to 2.0. However higher doses won't hurt you until you get up to more like 300mg/day. This is a nutritional dosage that you're talking about.

http://lpi.oregonstate.edu/infocente...ins/vitaminB6/
http://www.pregnancy-plus.com/supplementfacts.html

Levels higher for therapeutic dosage is considered safe to an extent.

Quote:

Therapeutic Dosages

One study found that 30 mg of vitamin B6 daily was effective for symptoms of morning sickness. While far above nutritional needs, this dosage should be safe. However, for the treatment of other conditions, B6 has been recommended at doses as high as 300 mg daily. There are potential risks at this level of vitamin B6 intake. (See the Safety Issues section below for more information).
https://healthlibrary.epnet.com/GetC...chunkiid=21852

ETA:

Quote:

Morning Sickness (Nausea and Vomiting in Pregnancy)

Vitamin B6 supplements have been used for years by conventional physicians as a treatment for morning sickness. In 1995, a large double-blind study validated this use.38 A total of 342 pregnant women were given placebo or 30 mg of vitamin B6 daily. Subjects then graded their symptoms by noting the severity of their nausea and recording the number of vomiting episodes. The women in the B6 group experienced significantly less nausea than those in the placebo group, suggesting that regular use of B6 can be helpful for morning sickness. However, vomiting episodes were not significantly reduced.

At least 3 studies have compared vitamin B6 to ginger for the treatment of morning sickness. Two studies found them to be equally benefitial,69,72 while the other found ginger to be somewhat better.73 However, as ginger is not an established treatment for this condition, these studies alone do not provide any additional evidence in favor of B6.


----------



## Mom of 6 to Be (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey I wanted to let you all know my experience. Last pregnancy I had hyperemesis-- lost 20 pounds in the first 14 weeks- finally resorted to medications to "manage" the emesis-- and eventually a pump that pumped the meds into me on a steady basis, so I didn't have highs and lows. Managed I was vomiting about 3-5 times a day and was miserable most days-- This pregancy -- I am using milk thistle as per my midwifes instructions and a much different approach to my diet/ eating etc.. and I've seen HUGE improvements. We still haven't "fixed" it completely -- but there is definately hope!! Lots of water-- eating protein of some sort every 2-3 hours, no refined or other sugar, artificial sweeteners-- honey, maple syrup, stevia, and fruit sugar in small amounts and always with a source of protein, NO soda, caffeine`, etc.. whole grains, and basically a brewers diet. I've thrown up a total of 7-9 times this entire 15 week pregnancy !! So it's not perfect -- but my midwife assures me that by upping the milk thistle more this week we can take care of it. I began taking it when we were TTC and continued after we were pregnant and am still nursing our 2 yr old as well.







:
Additionally -- I have heard and plan to look into it this week -- but I've heard that there are B6 tablets with the enzyme that makes it digestable in a dissolving form-- peppermint flavored! So no pills to choke down. I've heard that they are available from pharmacies or some natural foods - vitamin stores. If I find them I will post the info --
Laura


----------



## kj520 (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks to all for the information. It is especially great to hear when something actually helps!! I've read a lot of great suggestions but don't have the means of getting EVERYTHING suggested as we are currently living in Germany. I don't even know what most things would even be called here.

I am an HG 3x survivor... but unfortunately our last pregnancy ended at 13 wks with a m/c. Now I feel very torn... do we try for that "last" pregnancy, again? Especially knowing that I will deal with HG again?

While in the States a couple months ago, I tried to get somethings to help but may need to have more ordered and sent to me (if possible). I started Milk Thistle but am unsure exactly how much to be taking TTC. I've also been making sure I drink lots of water (which is typically unusual for me... so it's good to do anyway!)... and also taking PreNatal opposite some Iron (after my m/c I was very anemic and decided I really needed to deal with that more aggressively before TTC also.

Some days I feel ready to tackle HG again... but then remember my loss. I can't handle both again. Thanks again for all the great information.


----------



## kj520 (Jun 20, 2008)

I was just curious how Sparks came through the pregnancy with the protocol? Did things seem to work?... make HG less/not at all?
I'm hoping to hear positive feedback from people that things helped... this would help me & my DH not be as leery about TTC again.
Thanks.


----------



## *GreenMama* (Jan 5, 2006)

I need to hold onto this thread for when we have #3. I had hyperemesis with both pregnancies. I lost weight in my first and had to go on medical leave from my job and with my second didn't gain or lose in my first trimester. I'm hoping the next one will be better with this great advice!


----------



## azdesertrn (Apr 2, 2003)

:bump
bumping this for a friend......


----------



## 128375 (Jan 30, 2009)

Spark, I tried pm'ing you for advice but got a msg saying your mailbox was full...

So i'm posting here.. also, anyone who can offer advice pls respond.

After reading the thread, I went out and bought
nature's bounty milk thistle 250mg and
nature made b6 100mg.

I already have 1000mg vitamin C at home.

Can I take the b6 100 mg and the 1000 mg vitamin C?

I'm also already taking one a day prenatal w/ dha - which has about 2 mg of b6.

I saw b6 50 mg at CVS but it was the CVS brand and I thought the nature made was better cuz it said it was made for better absorption.

what do ya think?

Any advice would be super helpful.
Thanks again for the thread.


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *preciousstone* 
Spark, I tried pm'ing you for advice but got a msg saying your mailbox was full...

So i'm posting here.. also, anyone who can offer advice pls respond.

After reading the thread, I went out and bought
nature's bounty milk thistle 250mg and
nature made b6 100mg.

I already have 1000mg vitamin C at home.

Can I take the b6 100 mg and the 1000 mg vitamin C?

I'm also already taking one a day prenatal w/ dha - which has about 2 mg of b6.

I saw b6 50 mg at CVS but it was the CVS brand and I thought the nature made was better cuz it said it was made for better absorption.

what do ya think?

Any advice would be super helpful.
Thanks again for the thread.

I also would love advice. I had severe HG last pregnancy for the whole pregnancy and labor. It ended for whatever reason after I gave birth. We're TTC now, but are very concerned about what will happen if I end up hospitalized, or bed ridden again.

Basically, I've read this whole thread but am having a hard time extracting exactly what I need to do. Which vits to take at which time, what dosage and how often. Just like a strict regime for me to follow







I do think my problem was my liver because the "tea lady" who feels your feet told me my liver was very very very congested. and I needed a cleanse but couldn't until I was done bf'ing.


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

subbing


----------



## morganeldi (Nov 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danielle13* 
I also would love advice. I had severe HG last pregnancy for the whole pregnancy and labor. It ended for whatever reason after I gave birth. We're TTC now, but are very concerned about what will happen if I end up hospitalized, or bed ridden again.

Basically, I've read this whole thread but am having a hard time extracting exactly what I need to do. Which vits to take at which time, what dosage and how often. Just like a strict regime for me to follow







I do think my problem was my liver because the "tea lady" who feels your feet told me my liver was very very very congested. and I needed a cleanse but couldn't until I was done bf'ing.

I just read through this whole thread, disected the info and what I am going to start doing right away, before pregnancy is:

For m/s prevention:

*Milk Thistle - 100 mg 2 or 3 x day*
B6 - from my complex for now, when I get pregnant I will switch to just *50 mg/3 x day.*
*Ginger - 3 caps/3 x day or until I can taste it*
*Dandelion Root -- I'm making my own tea from herbs I bought and drinking one strong cup daily.*
*Acerola Cherry vitamin C - 500 mg/day*
*Probiotic with many strains. (Whatever the bottle says to take







*
*An enzyme blend. (whatever the bottle says to take)*

you could also add *Wild Yam Root once pregnant- 1 tsp dried herb, or 2 ml tincture 3x/day.*

*Half my body weight in water, with lemon in it many times.*

General preconception health:

*Cod liver oil (garden of life)- 1 tsp/day*
*Garden of life Vitamin Code Women's Raw formula multi vitamin*
*Tea infusion of a combo of nettle/red clover/RRL one strong cup/day*
*Garden of life Superfood greens*

And then of course a healthy diet with lots of organic fresh veggies, fruits, grassfed/pastured animal products, kefir, kombucha, as low sugar as I can stand and as little processed foods & alcohol as I can stand.


----------



## foodmachine (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi! How are you doing, those of you trying the regiment, preciousstone, danielle, morgan?
What great info! I've ordered my milk thistle and B6 and am going to get dandelion root, red clover and raspberry leaves for tea. We are planning to TTC in Fall. We wanted to try earlier but are touring Japan in September and are sooo scared of HG. I was so sick with DD that I hoped she was twins so I wouldn't have to do it again. But here we are.
I am so happy I found this thread. I'm quitting coffee and my very-loved occasional glass of red wine too.
I would love to hear how's it's going for those of you ahead of me







.


----------



## 128375 (Jan 30, 2009)

well i have to say that i should be happy but am not really.. first of all, I did not escape the nausea at all! but i threw up 1 and dry heaved twice since - am 12 weeks now. i was generally tired. my mom said she threw up constantly with each pregnancy... and all my other mama relatives are surprised at how 'well' am doing. i had major loss of appetite that is slowly returning and terrible gas and acid reflux. i was unable to keep up with the regimen cuz i stopped being able to stomach my vitamins. i was never able to deal with the milk thistle it gave me stomach pains.. so i never took it. just the b6.

i think the vitamins helped a bit.. since i didn't have to deal with vomitting... i definitely recommend it tho.. considering how amazed other people are.


----------



## foodmachine (Jul 17, 2008)

Sorry you're not feeling well, preciousstone. I am curious if you started the supplements before TTC.
We are going to TTC at end of September so I have three months to prep. I've started (last week) the Milk Thistle, B6 and probiotics as well as red raspberry tea. I need to get to the shop for red clover. I was at a festival this weekend so I had both coffee and alcohol, but now I'm getting serious.

Shouldn't this thread really be under TTC? Or pre-TTC







!


----------



## 128375 (Jan 30, 2009)

i started about 1 month before ttc


----------



## amy9798 (Jun 25, 2005)

Bumping in case anyone has any updates









I've been taking B6 and milk thistle and we'll hopefully be TTC in a few months. Morning sickness has gotten worse with each of my 3 previous pregnancies so I'm *really* hoping this helps!


----------



## foodmachine (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amy9798* 
Bumping in case anyone has any updates









I've been taking B6 and milk thistle and we'll hopefully be TTC in a few months. Morning sickness has gotten worse with each of my 3 previous pregnancies so I'm *really* hoping this helps!

Hi Amy, I'm an Amy too! I found this thread so helpful. I feel kind of disappointed that my MW didn't mention any of this to me, but at least I found it in good time. We are going to TTC in September.

Here's my regiment:
B6-50mgx3/day (w/vit C)
milk thistle 125mgx2day
lots of water w/ lemon
no more caffeine
no more alcohol (ok, I have had a glass a wine...shoot me! I'm not pregnant yet!)
organic whole foods
Probiotics (kefir-like stuff that I have with my musli in the morning)

Regular preconception supplements and tonics:
folic acid
alternating weeks of red raspberry leaf tea and nettle tea
Omega 3

I've bought and will add enzymes when we TTC along with pre-natals. I'll have my wild yam tincture standing by and I'm also going to have liquid pre-natals and Super Green Foods on hand in case I, (trying to be positive here)can't keep anything down.

I liked the note about low fruit sugar and always with a protein and protein everything 2-3 hours.

I really do feel prepared....(but a little scared too).
I would love to hear a success story.


----------



## Toteblume (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
I found a milk thistle tincture but I'm not sure how much I should take. Any ideas or should I look for it in pill form? I think a tincture would be easier for me to take because if I try to swallow pills it makes me gag or throw up.

Hey--I love that song "Dreams in Digital." But I'm an alt-rocker, so it's to be expected. Pretty cool seeing it referenced here.

BTW, hope your nausea is under control. Mine's just cranking up. Yippee!


----------



## itsajenism (May 21, 2005)

because this has some awesome info!

Thanks to this thread, I started taking milk thistle a few days after an ER trip for dehydration due to severe nausea and vomiting. (We're talking, puking pretty much every day/multiple times a day for 4.5 weeks -- absolutely nothing was helping, and believe me when I say I tried just about everything that is considered "safe", including many natural remedies and the B6/Unisom combo.)

Now, after 6 days of taking it, I am feeling _so much better_!!







:
I wasn't in the "immediate relief" camp like some of the other women who have tried it, but I would consider the nausea I have now to be pretty mild in comparison and I haven't thrown up once since I started taking it. It has progressively gotten better every day, and now I'm getting to a point where I'm not having food aversions to _everything_ and food tastes good again.

I'm 10w now, so I know it's possible that I could also be getting over the morning sick hump, but if I consider how long I was sick with DS (until right around 20w), how much worse this time has been, and the "coincidence" that I didn't start feeling better until I started taking it, I can't help but think the milk thistle has a lot to do with it.

So... in short, I just wanted to raise my hand and add my "it worked for me" story... even if it was a simplified version (milk thistle only) of the OP's regimen.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I wish I had found a miracle cure like that. I'm 36 weeks and still vomiting. I have to take Zofran 3x a day to keep my food down.

I can't keep supplements down either. Ever. Any of them. At all.


----------



## foodmachine (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *itsajenism* 







because this has some awesome info!

So... in short, I just wanted to raise my hand and add my "it worked for me" story... even if it was a simplified version (milk thistle only) of the OP's regimen.

Thanks for sharing. i'm so on the fence about TTC. I want to try next cycle but so afraid of being HG in Japan in September (would be weeks 3.5-5.5). On the other hand, i have been doing the regiment and really want to start TTC. It's great to hear success stories!

Talula Fairie-


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I think for a lot of people, this info is really helpful BEFORE you start TTC. I do think the liver has a lot to do with it. Makes sense. And mine is not up to par because I spent a year on/off painkillers because of TMJ before I conceived this baby. Tylenol works great, but it's hard on your liver.


----------



## itsajenism (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie* 
I wish I had found a miracle cure like that. I'm 36 weeks and still vomiting. I have to take Zofran 3x a day to keep my food down.

I can't keep supplements down either. Ever. Any of them. At all.


I wouldn't call it a miracle cure at all. I'm still nauseous... but the difference is, it's _manageable_ now. I can function like a (mostly) normal human, which is drastically different than the 4.5+ weeks prior to trying it.

I'm sure starting it before TTC would help even more, however there was a link in the OP's thread where a bunch of women tried taking milk thistle (and some others dandelion root) after the nausea/vomiting had already started and found it helpful, so that's why I gave it a try.

I was on zofran as well right after my ER visit (1x a day) and it helped some, but didn't stop me from vomiting at least once a day. This has been helping more. (I only had a 1x fill for the prescription at that point, so it was important to me to try to find something that would work for me.)

Sucks that you have had to go through the nausea/vomiting throughout your entire pregnancy.








I know of another woman who was on zofran her entire pregnancy as well for the same reason (she's actually the one who sent me to this thread).
So no, it doesn't work for everyone... but for some of us it seems to help quite a bit and if hearing another "success" story helps other women, then I'm all for sharing mine.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *itsajenism* 
I wouldn't call it a miracle cure at all. I'm still nauseous... but the difference is, it's _manageable_ now. I can function like a (mostly) normal human, which is drastically different than the 4.5+ weeks prior to trying it.

I'm sure starting it before TTC would help even more, however there was a link in the OP's thread where a bunch of women tried taking milk thistle (and some others dandelion root) after the nausea/vomiting had already started and found it helpful, so that's why I gave it a try.

I was on zofran as well right after my ER visit (1x a day) and it helped some, but didn't stop me from vomiting at least once a day. This has been helping more. (I only had a 1x fill for the prescription at that point, so it was important to me to try to find something that would work for me.)

Sucks that you have had to go through the nausea/vomiting throughout your entire pregnancy.








I know of another woman who was on zofran her entire pregnancy as well for the same reason (she's actually the one who sent me to this thread).
So no, it doesn't work for everyone... but for some of us it seems to help quite a bit and if hearing another "success" story helps other women, then I'm all for sharing mine.

I think it's great you found something! I wish I had. Zofran is the only thing that kinda works. Yeah, 9 months of vomiting and nausea is my idea of hell. I kept thinking it would stop but it never did. *sigh* I'm almost done. 4 more weeks now.

I did try dandelion, threw it up.


----------



## bjorker (Jul 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *itsajenism* 







because this has some awesome info!

Thanks to this thread, I started taking milk thistle a few days after an ER trip for dehydration due to severe nausea and vomiting. (We're talking, puking pretty much every day/multiple times a day for 4.5 weeks -- absolutely nothing was helping, and believe me when I say I tried just about everything that is considered "safe", including many natural remedies and the B6/Unisom combo.)

Now, after 6 days of taking it, I am feeling _so much better_!!







:

Thanks for sharing your awesome story with others here, it'll undoubtedly help others looking for some ideas!


----------



## PapayaMom (Sep 6, 2004)

bumping to see if anyone else has had luck.

I found this thread last month when I had a very early miscarriage. I was disappointed that I hadn't stumbled upon it before but since the miscarriage I was dedicated to taking the milk thistle and b6. I am just hoping that i have given it enough time.

with dd #1 i was sick through 26 weeks vomiting multiple times a day. I was on phenergan which at least made it so i didn't vomit water. I avoided the hospital just barely

dd#2 I had it until about 17 weeks except it was more intense during that time so miserable and caring for a toddler. Again i turned to phenergan

I really hope this works for our next pregnancy as I have never felt good about the medications, but as we all know we have to do what keeps us well.

Just looking for more testimonials.


----------



## pitchfork (May 3, 2005)

subbing.....








I'm 5 weeks, but last time the HG was terrible. Looking forward to learning from you Mamas>


----------



## rachie (Sep 9, 2009)

This may have helped me a lot more if I'd done it pre-pregnancy - unfortunately I probably wouldn't have anyways because this time around, as last time - we were not officially ttc (we just don't take preventative measures but have been diagnosed as extremely infertile - three years unprotected, then two before the next baby - this time only took 14 months).

I'm wondering if taking some of the stuff that is good for the liver (and laying off bad stuff for my liver) might help me through the next couple weeks to a month. (ended at 10 weeks with first, 14 weeks with second and not sure with this one).

I'll be asking my chiro about some of the things mentioned here and maybe he has some in stock. Thanks again for all this great info. Wish there was a way to KNOW I was going to be pregnant this time







- I'm just happy to be pregnant any time


----------



## foodmachine (Jul 17, 2008)

I've been doing the regiment for months and at 5 weeks and 3 days I'm feeling really well. (knock,knock,knock). I thought I was feeling ill today but I ate and it went over. I felt really sick by this time with DD and was throwing up by week 6. We will see what next weeks holds but this is a huge improvement. I have replaced the MT tabs with dandelion tea, but may reconsider if I start to feel ill. Will update...


----------



## taralv (May 5, 2003)

Okay, I am going to try some of these suggestions. I have been dreading the return of AF after my third child because my experience with ms/HG has gotten worse with each subsequent pregnancy. But it has returned and it seems that I am ovulating, so I am trying to get ready. I do want more children, but I fear what will happen if this trend continues. I have been pouring over everything I can find about hyperemesis, and someone suggested this thread. I feel slightly hopeful, and I've started the B6 (50 mg 3X a day), and Milk Thistle (140 mg 2X a day) along with Vit C and a multi-vitamin. I hope that I've been able to start this with enough time before conception - I don't really know when that will happen as DH and I have sort of left child planning to God/the Universe/whatever you would like to call fate, etc.... So, I REALLY appreciate you all sharing your experiences and your updates, so much. Thank you!

Tara


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Just a good ol' BUMP!


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

Our little girl is turning four this summer, and we decided to try for another. I had hyperemesis when I was pregnant with her, and I was MISERABLE. I lost 20 lbs the first trimester, and was put on Reglan. I got no relief and eventually a midwife prescribed Zofran. I stopped puking, but I was still gagging and nauseous. I'm still paying the consequences and need to have a few more teeth capped. Stomach acid and being too sick to brush and floss well took its toll. It took a couple years, but I was able to correct the vitamin deficiencies I had after the pregnancy.

We're hoping that things are different this time. I started taking milk thistle a couple weeks ago. My doctor recommended it awhile back to help with liver detoxification, so I still had some left. I'd like to try alfalfa and need to pick some up.

I get my iud out on the 30th and should ovulate the 1st or 2nd, so here goes nothing!


----------



## Family4Christ (Oct 4, 2007)

Take a look at this, it's working for me so far...http://www.karenhurd.com/concern_morning_sickness.html


----------



## nuwavemomma (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Family4Christ* 
Take a look at this, it's working for me so far...http://www.karenhurd.com/concern_morning_sickness.html

I'd heard this too! In addition to doing the prenatal preparation in this thread, when I felt any nausea coming on I ran for a can of baked beans. Totally worked.


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

How often did you need to eat beans for it to work? I'm not exactly fond of beans. I can get down refried beans or baked goods with bean flower, but regular beans gross me out.


----------



## Family4Christ (Oct 4, 2007)

That's awesome! It's been working for me too!

Cameragirl, if you read the article, she explains how much and frequency and maintenance "dose" once things improve.


----------



## nuwavemomma (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cameragirl* 
How often did you need to eat beans for it to work? I'm not exactly fond of beans. I can get down refried beans or baked goods with bean flower, but regular beans gross me out.

Any time I felt like some nausea might be coming on, the way most women would run for crackers or toast. It was mostly baked beans, but sometimes refried as well. The preconception/pregnancy I used this protocol I never puked or lost weight, as opposed to my first, where I bottomed out at 93 pounds. My story is post 66 I believe.

It might be tough if you hate beans.







I was raised in a vegetarian home, so I've always eaten a ton of them.


----------



## forest~mama (Mar 16, 2005)

I am in <3 with this thread. I went to the health food store today and dropped $100 on pills of all sorts. When I set it out on the counter at home, it occurred to me that if I am sick like last time, I will not be able to take 5 million pills a day. I got tinctures for the wild yam and something else (can't remember).

I do have a question if anyone is still reading. I take all the b6, vit C, folic acid, omega 3 in addition to a prenatal, yes/no?


----------



## foodmachine (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *forest~mama* 
I am in <3 with this thread. I went to the health food store today and dropped $100 on pills of all sorts. When I set it out on the counter at home, it occurred to me that if I am sick like last time, I will not be able to take 5 million pills a day. I got tinctures for the wild yam and something else (can't remember).

I do have a question if anyone is still reading. I take all the b6, vit C, folic acid, omega 3 in addition to a prenatal, yes/no?

I added the pre-natal when we started to TTC, not during pre-TTC cleanse. It just didn't seem necessary to me that early and all the other stuff was SO expensive already. Good luck!


----------



## forest~mama (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks food machine! I'll add one asap. I'm taking most all of the stuff the OP tried, and so far it's working. I'm just 5w1d, but this is a week later than I was sick last time- I'll take any time I can get!


----------



## foodmachine (Jul 17, 2008)

I hear ya´. I like to believe it helped some. My midwife also does acupunture and I started that when I started to feel sick. At least I didn't end up in the hospital this time and I didn't need as high dosage of as strong medicine this time. So, that's something. Once more, good luck!


----------



## mkat83 (Oct 10, 2010)

Subbing to read later.


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

bumping. This thread should be made a sticky.


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

I've avoided HG this time! Woohoo! I have eaten a lot of beans, mainly because meat hasn't always been attractive to me. I'm at 12 weeks with only daily nauseau and minimal vomiting during the first trimester.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

subbing for later


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

whiningpuker.blogspot.com/2010/07/low-carb-diet-now-for-morning-sickness.html

so i've been on a lowcarb paleo diet since prior to conceiving and have stayed on it because as soon as i tried to up my carbs i got hit with a wall of nausea. I call it the cure for morning sickness and have found other women online eating lowcarb who have no negative symptoms of pregnancy. Apparently there is a Dr. Fox who put his patients on a very low carb diet for infertility and to prevent miscarriage who has found quite accidentally that his patients do not experience morning sickness either!

Anyways, it's definitely something to consider when facing pregnancy induced nausea and vomiting.hiningpuker.blogspot.com/2010/07/low-carb-diet-now-for-morning-sickness.html

so i've been on a lowcarb paleo diet since prior to conceiving and have stayed on it because as soon as i tried to up my carbs i got hit with a wall of nausea. I call it the cure for morning sickness and have found other women online eating lowcarb who have no negative symptoms of pregnancy. Apparently there is a Dr. Fox who put his patients on a very low carb diet for infertility and to prevent miscarriage who has found quite accidentally that his patients do not experience morning sickness either!

Anyways, it's definitely something to consider when facing pregnancy induced nausea and vomiting.


----------



## lovestolearn (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:


> so i've been on a lowcarb paleo diet since prior to conceiving and have stayed on it because as soon as i tried to up my carbs i got hit with a wall of nausea. I call it the cure for morning sickness and have found other women online eating lowcarb who have no negative symptoms of pregnancy. Apparently there is a Dr. Fox who put his patients on a very low carb diet for infertility and to prevent miscarriage who has found quite accidentally that his patients do not experience morning sickness either!


Absolutely!

I do Primal/Paleo nutrition/pregnancy coaching and have found that the 100% compliant, low-carb mamas have experienced no M/S and minimal & sometimes no nausea at all as long as they started the diet a few months before ttc.. They were all sufficient in Vitamin D & magnesium as well.

It doesn't make any evolutionary sense for us to have M/S.

Personally, I am convinced that optimal nutrition pre-conception & all the way through is essential. If you have excellent nutrition, your liver should be functioning properly.

A diet too high in carbs, especially fructose from High Fructose corn syrup in sodas and other processed "food" will put a heavy load on the liver which is not designed to process that much fructose. So it makes sense to me that milk thistle & other liver support would work--but better to get your diet tuned in, so your liver isn't overloaded in the first place.

Low carb also helps because it keeps your blood sugar stable.









Eating frequently can do the same thing if you aren't low carb, but it isn't always effective.


----------



## wwisdomskr (Dec 25, 2006)

Bump. Always helps to try new things!


----------



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

I just found this thread and hoping it's not too late to find some relief.

Here's my story:

*Preg.#1*: severe m/s at 6-10-ish weeks.

iv fluids

5 days of meds

lost 10lbs

*Preg#2*: icky m/s 6-10 weeks

homeopathics, tinctures

prenatal supplement protocol

breastfeeding

lost 5+lbs

*Preg#3*: m/s 6--? weeks (I'm at 8.3weeks)

homeopathics

prenatal supplement protocol

breastfeeding

hospitalized for dehydration 2 days

currently taking zofran

lost 12lbs (from 105lbs)

Let me add that I also take a T3/T4 for hypothyroidism, and am having my levels closely monitored.

I have been in bed since returning fom the hospital (about 6 days) and have started to eat and drink. Still nauseas. Throwing up alot less but I'm also in bed all day and if I try to walk around too much I am exhausted for hours.

I really want to be proactive about this! If there's anything I can do to help my body along I want to do it.

Little by little I've been reintoducing my supplements--prenatal caps, probiotics and b complex (i also usually take fish oil, vit, d oil, vit c with cal/mag)

My diet is not so great but just what i can get down. I just don't want things to snowball!

Any suggestions or words of encouragement?

Thanks


----------



## Tzipporah (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi all--I'm back here with my fourth pregnancy and trying once against to get a head start on HG prep. (I used to be "HennyPenny" here btw, but I changed my username  )

Anyhow since this pregnancy was VERY unexpected, I didn't get to try anything pre-conception, but every since my last pregnancy (my little one is 2.5 now) I have been drinking dandelion tea nearly every day for liver support. I found that I'm prone to gallbladder attacks and other digestive upset and constipation, and it helped curb it. My plan was to wait until I was done nursing and do a total detox before even considering another baby. But... well obviously that didn't happen!

I reckon I'm 4 weeks now. I started two days ago with:


2 cups of dandelion root tea every day (have been doing this forever anyhow)
Milk Thistle 2xs a day (It's a higher than recommended dosage so I cut it back to twice a day until I get the right measurements.)
probiotics daily
vitamin C 1000 mg 3xs a day (I think I may be overdoing it, but I can't afford anymore herbs and there were on hand.)
Mommy's Bliss: b6 25mg // ginger 200mg 4xs day.

so far I'm not sick, but I never get sick this early on. Not usually until about 6.5 weeks.

I eat a relatively low-carb diet compared to most people, but lately I've been letting a few more carbs into my diet b/c we've been struggling A LOT financially so I couldn't afford as many non-carb foods to fill our bellies. (That's a whole other issue to tackle!) When I do eat carbs they are whole grain. Sometimes I sneak sugary or honey things like my daily tea with honey or a cookie. Got to cut that out now! 

Here is to hoping, and praying that I don't have HG this time!!!

Spark--I never did find out how things went for you. Are you still around MDC??


----------



## Tzipporah (Dec 27, 2011)

I wanted to ad--- Though I am trying hard to sound upbeat, I am actually nearly paralyzed with fear. I cannot believe I am facing going through severe HG again. How do I handle the possiblity of losing another nine months of my life--of my kid's and husband's lives--to HG? I am sobbed out.

I am so very scared. I cannot believe how the joy of being pregnant with a little life is completely ruined by the fear of dying--or being in enough physical pain to wish I were dead. When the little line turned blue it didn't say "you're going to be a mother again!" , it said, "you're going to be deathly ill for nine months again!". That breaks my heart!

But here I am again. And I want this baby. And all I can do is beg God for mercy that this time around I wont have HG again. And hope that this time he answers me. Please!


----------



## lovestolearn (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tzipporah*
> 
> I wanted to ad--- Though I am trying hard to sound upbeat, I am actually nearly paralyzed with fear. I cannot believe I am facing going through severe HG again. How do I handle the possiblity of losing another nine months of my life--of my kid's and husband's lives--to HG? I am sobbed out.
> 
> ...


You may want to check out EFT for your fear. I just helped a client in a very similar situation. Blessings!


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:


> so far I'm not sick, but I never get sick this early on. Not usually until about 6.5 weeks.


that in it self you are sooooooo luck!

I went from exactly the 4th week until minutes prior to my DS being born- my 2nd and it was far worse than the 1st and that was soooooo bad

I needed accupunture weekly from 6 weeks on until the end and a GREAT Dr that understands!

you can not live with the fear - excepting and knowing it WILL end is the key! great info here but the mind set plays so much

when so many don't understand find someone who does (in my case my OB and the acupuncturist) were the key


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tzipporah*
> 
> Hi all--I'm back here with my fourth pregnancy and trying once against to get a head start on HG prep. (I used to be "HennyPenny" here btw, but I changed my username  )
> 
> ...


sounds like you have a plan in place that should work well. there are lots of resources online about lowcarbing on a budget, i know you'll be able to make it work!!


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey this is Tzipporah/HennyPenny. I had my name changed since so many things have changed in my life 

I am about 7 weeks now. I have the increasing symptoms of HG. Not a lot of vomiting thus far (thank God) but a very sour queazy stomach and I can't hardly keep the food down (or get it in.) However I have been able to get enough liquids and food so far. I stayed in bed or on th couch almost all day. I can't move around much without getting very dizzy and lightheaded. I've always been taking benedryl so I'm tired.

Having trouble taking the vitamin C b/c it doesn't sit well with my stomach. So I'm taking B6 and milk thistle. Can't drink the dandelion tea anymore b/c it's too harsh on my stomach. I can tell I have a lot of bile going on b/c so many things I eat taste VERY sour and gross like bile. I find if I stick to protein I feel the best and have the least sour stomach feeling. Carbs or sugar make me feel sick almost instantly.


----------



## lovestolearn (Jan 11, 2008)

All the moms I know who eliminated grains and ate *very* low carb had little to no nausea.


----------



## OTmama (May 2, 2006)

I agree with the low carb approach. This is my all-the-time diet/lifestyle and I was told by my first mw that this was the reason I felt so good t/o my pregnancy. My first pregnancy I had no nausea or vomitting at all! In fact I was baout 8 weeks before I knew I was pregnant and with my second I had some food aversions that lasted almost 6 months, but only mild nausea and no vomitting. I am hopeful that with the next one I will continue to avoid n/v by sticking closely to the low carb road!!


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

I wanted to give an update, but first I wanted to say that not having N/V in pregnancy isn't that weird. The low carb could be the reason, but it could also be because it isn't your genetics, or because your hormonal levels don't bother your body etc. You never can know. I have a lot of friends that don't get sick and some that do. All different diets.

So here is what I have been doing the last several weeks:

Week 5: I started the Milk Thistle, B6, vitamin C and ginger.

Week 6: I started to feel a little sick. Had ot cut Vitamin C b/c it was upsetting my stomach too much.

Week 6.5 HG started up and I could not keep down the ginger, vitamin C or B6 anymore. Got some of the MT down. Every time I took a vitamin I would throw up. Very sour stomach which makes me throw up bile.

Week 7 started Unisom: 1 whole tablet at night and a 1/2 tablet every 6 hours during the day. no relief. Could not longer keep down MT. Mostly painful nausea and dizziness. Not too much puking. I couldn't sit up anymore and had to stay laying down or I would fall. VERY weak all over. Couldn't get water to stay down or I got I sour stomach and threw up bile. Very thirsty and getting dehydrated.

Week 7.5 after some experimenting I realized the only thing I could possibly imagine getting down was carby things like pretzels and bread -- all of which gave me painful N/V. So I experimented with a piece of steak--which sounded DISGUSTING. It was all I could do to get a few bites down but then after about 10 minutes I feel considerably better. Not great. But better. Started Prilosec which gave me even more relief.

Week 8: fully switched the the low-carb diet and I am feeling tremendously better right now. NOT great. But better than ever before at 8 weeks in a pregnancy. Yesterday I even vaucuumed the living room. I haven't done anything but lay down since the sickness started so this was amazing. I'm EXHAUSTED from taking the unisom but I can't stop or I feel sick. I feel like a walking zombie and I do get nauseous sometimes even that I have to go lay down and sleep, but I haven't puked in over a week! I'm also taking the Prilosec daily (and zantac some of the time). I have up n the herbs b/c I'm feeling better from this diet than I ever did with the herbs (I used herbs all last pregnancy.)

So I'm hoping this low-carb thing works. I'm only struggling b/c I can't seem to eat ANY carbs without getting sick and I need some carbs. I can't be totally carb-less or my blood sugar drops too low. so I found that if I eat some protein and few bites of light carbs and then protein I am less likely to be sick. *shrug* I'm sick to death of eating meat meat meat, but I'm happy to not feel as bad. I had my first success with cheese last night. Until then it made me puke, so we're see. I'm working on eggs too. Frankly all of it sounds gross so I just force myself to eat it.


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

p.s. I have a fructose allergy so I can't eat fruits or any raw veggies except avocados, so I'm really struggling nutritionally with this diet. I'm trying to eat green veggies but all this meat and veggies are expensive and we're have no income (my husband lost his job!) at the moment so it's a struggle to make it work. I can't afford organic or anything.


----------



## lovestolearn (Jan 11, 2008)

Glad you are feeling a bit better. Protein helps the liver to clear excess estrogen, which can cause nausea in some women, so it makes sense to me that the meat would help.

Also blood sugar needs to be stable, so what you are doing with the carbs is perfect.

Can you eat cheese?


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

I have tried cheese. Was making me sick but then I did it last night and it was okay. So I'm not really sure.


----------



## MeaganH (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting this! I have been researching for months now and this is the first time coming across your article, and the first one that has sounded promising. I have suffered from severe HG with all my pregnancies. Although I have been pregnant three times we only have one child due to my complications with HG. Our last pregnancy this last fall was the worst yet. I lost 26 lbs in 31/2 months. I was put on TPN and hospitalized a total of 12 times. Unfortunately regardless of all measures that we taken medically I lost the baby at 19 weeks. They were never able to stabilize my HG even with the 7 medications I had been put on. My husband and I were losing hope on ever trying again because we just couldn't imagine going through a loss like that and all the hospitalizations. Our last OBGYN team had even given up calling my case "the worst" they have seen and were out of suggestions and even suggested I just get my tubes tied. I am only 26 years old and in no way ready to give up my chance to give my daughter a little brother or sister. I am going out today to get all these listed above and cannot wait to see where this leads. Thank you so very much again!


----------



## ilovetchotchkes (Oct 16, 2011)

I was so sick for the first few weeks it was borderline HG/severe morning sickness. I had 2 er visits due to it.

I could not eat ANYTHING. Period, the end. Forget low or no carb. Honestly the only thing I could choke down (This is going to sound so gross) with out dry heaving was Kraft mac and cheese.

I ended up having to go on Zofran when the ginger supplements and b6 did nothing.  in so much as I couldn't even swallow them, i'd gag and throw up. I had to get the dissolving kind of Zofran.

What's funny is there MIGHT be something to the low carb thing because with this pregnancy I am craving meat, lots and lots and lots of meat. And eating a lot of it too! And once I got the zofran and could eat, I started eating meat... and haven't needed the soooo there might be something to it. I haven't followed any regime except what my body is telling me I want. Lots of pickles and meat.


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

That sounds like HG to me. With my first I was so sick and never hearing of HG I seriously thought I had the longest stomach flu ever. I went to the ER several time and before I managed to find something to somewhat calm the vomiting, I had lost just shy of 30 lbs ( I was already thin!) The second pregnancy I lost 22. The third I took herbs and meds and changed my diet a little and only lost 10. This time I was every bit as sick but I took meds the moment I got sick and switched over to high protein diet as soon as I showed the slightest symptom of HG. I never lost more than a lb or two. I did have many days I was so medicated I couldn't lift my head (which makes me feel like the world's worst mother to my baby and my children) But by 12 weeks I was able to start eating most again. Now I have to be VERY careful of what I eat. very low carbs, and LOTS of protein or I start having full blown HG symptoms again. My biggest symptom this time around has incredible dizziness. So dizzy I felt I couldn't even sit up or stand so I had to lay down most of the first 12 weeks. If I tried to sit up I would start puking and feel like the earth was moving under me.

HG has been one of the hardest things I have ever dealt with in my entire life. It gets emotionally harder with each pregnancy (the last two were UNplanned!) and this time I admit I sobbed and sobbed when I saw that positive line because I knew what it meant. I feel bad about that--but my body has been so wrecked by HG that I just couldn't imagine another pregnancy. I've not been myself since 12 yrs ago with my first pregnancy. I was scared I might not live through it. It's terrifying!

I'm now 16 weeks and according to my husband this is the best pregnancy I have had so far. It's hard to be objective in the middle of it. I'm still terrified that every day is just coincidentally a good day and that I might wake up tomorrow barfing my guts out and end up in the hospital again. Now, I feel like I just having "morning sickness" and most of the HG symptoms have passed. I get sick if I don't eat or don't eat right, I feel passing queaziness, and sometimes I feel so overwhelmed by the feeling that I know if I don't lie down right that minute I will start puking. But I will take this any day over the hardcore HG symptoms.

All in all the herbs didn't give me a miraculous recovery, and I took them all last pregnancy. But I will admit they did give me some relief, and ANY relief is a good thing in my opinion. Kept me out of the hospital.


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

btw , the ginger and b6 always made my situation worse. After taking either I would start my worst vomiting, so I quite that early on. Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

bump


----------



## loveandgarbage (Feb 5, 2008)

If I can get myself together today (a lofty goal) I'm going to head to the HFS and get milk thistle. I don't have HG but am experiencing severe MS. I can't eat more than two bites of food at a time without feeling like I'm going to throw up. I've averaged about 200 calories a day for the past week and in total have lost 10 lbs now.

I'm curious if those mamas who MT worked for knew if they had low-functioning livers? I eat a healthy diet (almost vegan, lots of fresh produce, whole grains, etc) but before getting pregnant for about a year I had 1-2 glasses of wine most nights and wonder if this is contributing to my MS this time around. With DS1 I had really, really mild MS-- would only affect me if I got too busy at work and didn't eat for several hours. With DS2 it was pretty bad-- but more like seasickness/wooziness so I felt like it started with low blood sugar and feeling that way is what me nauseous. I thought at the time it was related to still nursing DS1 around the clock and I couldn't get enough calories in. This time around I have little to no dizziness and the nausea starts in my stomach, if that makes sense. I also have GI issues (still unresolved, but high acid, possible ulcer and possible IBS).

Any more success stories? And how is everyone feeling? This really is the pits, huh?


----------



## ilovetchotchkes (Oct 16, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loveandgarbage*
> 
> If I can get myself together today (a lofty goal) I'm going to head to the HFS and get milk thistle. I don't have HG but am experiencing severe MS. I can't eat more than two bites of food at a time without feeling like I'm going to throw up. I've averaged about 200 calories a day for the past week and in total have lost 10 lbs now.
> 
> ...


I've been feeling a LOT better. However, now i've gotten the heartburn and can't. Eat. Anything. Ugh. Here we go again. The heartburn is SO BAD it resembles the horrible morning sickness. Its like BOOKENDS! ha


----------



## loveandgarbage (Feb 5, 2008)

You poor thing. I had heartburn especially bad with DS2 and I'm not looking forward to it this time!


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

bumping again for more new preggos  Feel better, ladies!


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## JewelSun (Sep 3, 2012)

Ladies, I am joining this thread. My first pregnancy was terrible. Thank God, I survived. I vowed that I would never do it again. 7.5 months (24 hours a day) of torture. Now, however, I have decided to give my DD a sibling. It looks like I am going for low-carb (don't know how this is going to work as I am a carb junkie) and I started on milk thistle last week. I began taking B-6 when I came home with my DD. It never worked during my first pregnancy, but I believe it was worth the try. Let's see how this goes. Anyone know how things worked out for Spark?


----------



## Dove84 (Apr 28, 2011)

What a great thread! In my first pg I started vomiting 5 weeks 5 days, by 9 weeks I had lost 11 lb, couldn't eat anything, had an IV and finally got on Zofran (I had tried B6, diclectin, ginger etc). Zofran helped me not to vomit but I was still nauseous and it gradually got better but I never got off the Zofran and was still vomiting every second morning until DD was born.

Before/during that pregnancy I basically had a SAD diet. Around when DD was born we started eating more Traditional Foods, grass fed meats, cod liver oil, broths, less grains (3 servings a day, soured or soaked) etc. When DD was 6.5 months old (I was still BF-ing) found out I was expecting #2. I was really scared about how I would care for DD while being so ill, so I began taking ginger, B6 every morning, protein every couple of hours along with lots of good fats, for breakfast each day I have 2 pastured eggs with raw cheese. I feel sooooo much better, I was sick once every morning for the first 12 weeks and nauseous all day, but that gradually disappeared by about 16 weeks. I also began acupuncture at 15 weeks. Now I don't even have food aversions, which last time were are bad as the vomiting!

I am having a boy this time, so I'm sort of worried that I am only feeling better b/c of it's being a boy, and if we ever have another girl (I hope so!) I will be really sick next time.

My plan for pg #3 and future ones is to look into the Milk Thistle and other supplements listed here, starting before TTC. I will take Garden of Life or similar prenatal, along with all of the recommend supplements for MTHFR (I suspect I have it as DD is tongue and lip tied) eat a low carb/possibly GAPS diet, start acupuncture beforehand, and look into Homeopathic remedies if feeling sick despite all my best efforts. I've also been reading about Magnesium oil and Vitamin D, but the Vit D needs to be from the sun, which we don't get much of (it's not strong enough, at any rate) for over 6 months of the year. Anyway, that doesn't seem to apply to me as #2 was conceived in March after a long winter of very little sun.


----------



## JewelSun (Sep 3, 2012)

What is GAPS? Is it possible to be a low carb vegetarian?


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

I don't know about the low carb thing. I personally did low carb/candida diet before I got pregnant with my 3rd and then for about a month of the pregnancy after I found out. I was so sick from it that I had to add more carbs in. I felt like I had no energy on that diet and it just didn't work well for me. I think the most important thing is to eat lots of healthy foods. Veggies, fruits, high quality meat, dairy and some healthy grains. Yes, I believe there are good grains out there. To each their own, but that's my thoughts and I thought maybe this could add something to the thread.

I really appreciate this thread. I was taking 150 mg milk thistle a day for quite a few months before I got pregnant for supporting my liver function, but not as preparation for pregnancy. I have upped it to 300 mg for a week or so and now my friend told me that she read that the recommended maintenance dose (non pregnant) is actually 600 mg? Any thoughts on that?

I ordered some B6. I'm going to try 25 mg - 3 times a day. My prenatal has 15 mg and I read you aren't supposed to go over 100 mg a day? I usually have awful nausea and minimal vomiting during pregnancy, but it totally sucks. I am thankful I don't have things as bad as many of you. So, I'm not complaining, just hoping to minimize sick feelings as much as possible. I'm only 4.5 weeks right now. I usually don't get sick until the 6th week.


----------



## pek64 (Apr 8, 2012)

I am so sorry to see that ginger is not working for some. I didn't learn about ginger until I was no longer going to have more children, so I never tried it for pregnancy. I have had wonderful success using ginger tea for both flu related nausea/vomiting and low blood sugar nausea.

For pregnancy, high protein and frequent eating worked best for me. I even ate right before going to bed if I'd been active in the evening. Fruit or sugary foods made it worse for me.

Good luck to all, and congratulations!


----------



## i*wish (May 4, 2004)

I've read this whole thread. May be pregnant with #4 but not sure and too scared to test! I figure it is what it is.... Anyway, I've had debilitating nausea with my 3 pregnancies and so I've got some milk thistle here to try. My question is do you take both capsules (or all three if pregnant) at once? Or space them out? I'm having so much trouble remembering to take it twice a day the it occurred to me, maybe I can take both at once...Any insight is much appreciated!


----------



## amylove10 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank You everyone for such amazing information. I've had two pregnancies with severe undiagnosed HG (children now 6 & 4), I lived in a small country town in Australia and for both pregnancies had constant severe N/V from 4 weeks until I gave birth, could not really eat at all, lost about 15kgs each pregnancy,had many trips to the ER and thought I was dying (which I kind of was), had teeth loosening (and later having to be removed) and between my Doctor, ObGyn and private midwifes (as I was Homebirthing) was still told it was a normal part of pregnancy!

After researching I now know its HG. I've been researching for the last year or so and have now found this great empowering forum!

I am currently 7 weeks pregnant with our third baby and have left a gap of 5 years between this one and out last beautiful bub to give my body time to recover and prepare (Also just dealing with the emotional trauma of HG).

This time nausea started around week 4 when I actually thought i had a stomach bug, then around week 5 we had a positive test and I jumped on to the net and found this information about MT, B6, etc.

I started taking MT, B6 with ginger, Ginger elixer with apple vinegar cider & Manuka Honey. I'm also doing banana shakes with spirulina,chlorella,bee pollen,LSA, and raw cacao x 2 a day as well as wearing a B12 patch.

Straight away the heavy nausea started lifting, there are still waves of mild nausea but I've have actually had some days with almost no nausea!, I've even been able to ride my bike and do shopping. I'm excited about also looking at the high protein diet. I'm going to try and order the wild yam and false unicorn tincture on-line.

An interesting side note is that Kate middleton (Prince Williams wife) has been diagnosed with HG. And now suddenly in Australia there are articles about it everywhere, Im hoping this will save lives and stop people telling women to just "get over it" and have a dry cracker...because as we all know there is a bit more to it than that!


----------



## amylove10 (Dec 28, 2012)

For i*wish,I was taking all 3 capsules at once but have just got a really high dose in the one capsule (35grams in one) as I was finding it hard to keep the three down.


----------



## tmbulin (Nov 28, 2012)

This thread has shifted my thinking in that I believe that I can have another pregnancy, an that I will be HG free. I am so thankful for this thread and grateful to be able to read about everyone's experiences. I've been studying this thread and conducting my own research, and have started an herbal/natural protocol a few months ago. I've also changed my diet to include natural and organic (non-processed) foods. I've also eliminated gluten.
I don't plan to start ttc until November 2013. My son is 16 months now and I want him to be a little older. I also have academic and professional commitments until that time (just in case I do not avoid HG).
I'm curious to know how those of you that are currently pg, and have implemented the protocol are doing? Any advice or pointers for me in my prep?
Again , thank you all!!


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

Another Success Story

I really agree with milk thistle being a significant aid to reduce HG. I was pretty nauseous (not HG) with my first pregnancy, all day long. I'd have to go lay down in my car at work and wore seabands and took ginger all day. Before my second, I took milk thistle for 8 months before conceiving, and was only nauseous a handful of times that whole pregnancy. I noticed it came back within a couple of days of skipping MT the first trimester, so it was important for me to continue taking. I stopped taking it around 13-14 weeks. I was *pretty sure* it was the milk thistle. I was still very fatigued, but not sick. Leading up to this third pregnancy, I took MT again for about 8 months prior to conception. I don't have much nausea now (7 weeks), if anything it's very mild.

Something else I found in my research this past year was a deficiency in magnesium influencing morning sickness, though I do believe MT is more significant. I started supplementing with magnesium about 4 months ago and feel it has helped lower the level of fatigue this time, so far. (again, only 7 weeks at this point). I've also restored nutrient levels in my body much better between pregnancies this time, which I also believe plays in. I eat a largely traditional foods diet. http://www.mommypotamus.com/the-real-cause-of-morning-sickness/


----------



## Nezabudka (Jan 22, 2013)

Please someone help me to understand. In the book Naturally healthy pregnancy which I do not have but heard about the author tells us to take milk Thistle with at least 70% of Silybin. Then she talks about which one to buy and it is Milk Thistle Phytosome by Natural Factors. Well i bout it and it contains 15% of silybin as indicated on the back of the bottle. Do I buy something else or should I stick to this one???


----------



## tmbulin (Nov 28, 2012)

Nezabudka - I'm not sure, but I believe that book is pretty dated. Maybe the company changed the composition of silybin since that time. In all of the research I've done, I keep seeing that 70% is very important, so it might be best to get Milk Thistle that meets that requirement.
I've been taking Milk Thistle in a tincture (with Dandelion Root and Tumeric) since September 2012, and the milk thistle capsule for about 2 months.
An herbalist makes both the tincture and capsules for me, which I like because I can speak to her directly about my specific requirements. I would be happy to provide you with her business information if you are interested, just PM me for that.


----------



## JewelSun (Sep 3, 2012)

I took B6 for a year and MT for approximately 3 months before conception. Unfortunately I am in the midst of HG. It started at 5 weeks. I am now 31 weeks and its better than it was but I am no where near normal. I wish I had done everything and for 1 year before TTC.


----------



## rozzy140 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi ladies-

I am completely brand new to this, I am excited to be apart of it!! So I am trying for my first baby here in a couple months, my mom and my sister have gotten extremely extremely bad morning sickness. My sister had at home care nurses and zo-fran pump. To the point I am at extreme high risk to be sick and found these pre-conception things extremely helpful does anyone else have any tips I am about to go shopping for vitamins etc and would love to hear your view!!

Thanks so much!!

Rozlyn


----------



## Stormlady (Apr 24, 2014)

SOOOOOO happy to find this thread!!

We found out last week we have been blessed with our 4th little one! We are so excited - and nervous...

*I have had HG with all 3 of my previous pregnancies. I will know in 2-3 weeks if it is going to be the same with my 4th.*

What I've tried in the past:

*1st pregnancy:*

Didn't know what hit me. No one had seen anyone that sick before, could find little to no resources to help me.

Tried Zofran, already very dehydrated and couldn't eat.

Didn't help so I stopped taking it and used Phenergan.

Phenergan knocked me out but did help with the nausea a bit.

Rehydrated in ER 2-3 times.

Went in for B6/B12 vitamin shots, did help a LITTLE.

Could barely function.

Nausea subsided around week 30ish.

*2nd pregnancy:*

Thought I was ready this time.

Got on Phenergan right away (because Zofran "doesn't work for me").

Knocked me out. Slept through eating.

Got on Doxylamine succinate/B6.

Still very nauseaus.

Could barely function.

Hubby gave me B12 vitamin shots at home.

Did my best to keep B6 pills down.

Nausea subsided around week 30ish.

*3rd pregnancy:*

Found new info. Zofran works if you start it right away, don't miss a dose (cumulative), and if you are hydrated!

Tried Zofran from day 1, it did help.

Also on doxylamine succinate/B6 right away.

B12 shots.

Later, got injectable Zofran for shots at home.

Found home nursing company, got IV hydration and vitamins at home =).

Around 5 months found a new doctor who was POSITIVE I had low progesterone and that was causing my HG. ( I dared to hope!!!)

Got on bio-identical progesterone suppositories and was able to cut down my anti-nausea medication by 2/3s.

*He stated that the real test would be if we had a 4th, we would start on the progesterone right away and closely monitor my thyroid via my basal body temp and symptoms.*

*So, here it is! The 4th...the real test.*

I am about 5 weeks based on conception date (thank you Natural Family Planning chart!)

*4th pregnancy - here is what I'm doing now:*

*AM:*

Milk Thistle, 200 mg, 80% silymarin (not phytosome, thinking I should switch to that)

Bio identical progesterone, 400mg

Folic Acid, 800mcg

B-100, 1/2 tablet, (B1, B2, Niacin, B6, Folate, B12, Biotin, Iron, Zinc, Selenium, Copper, Vitamin C)

Colace, 100mg

Iodine (for thyroid health) 4 drops/day, 50mg Iodine/100mg Potassium Iodine

Super Enzymes (betaine, amylase, protease, lipase, ox bile extract, bromelain, papain, pepsin, juice powders)

*Lunch:*

Milk Thistle

B-100, 1/2 tablet

Super Enzymes

D3, 7000 IU

Iodine drop

Selenium, 100mcg

*Dinner:*

Milk Thistle, 200 mg, 80% silymarin (not phytosome, thinking I should switch to that)

Bio identical progesterone, 400mg

B-100, 1/2 tablet, (B1, B2, Niacin, B6, Folate, B12, Biotin, Iron, Zinc, Selenium, Copper, Vitamin C)

Iodine (for thyroid health) 4 drops/day, 50mg Iodine/100mg Potassium Iodine

Super Enzymes (betaine, amylase, protease, lipase, ox bile extract, bromelain, papain, pepsin, juice powders)

Expecta Lipil, DHA 200mg

*Planning to Add:*

Entrox

Prenatal Vitamin

Lemon Water

Should I also add Calcium?

Do any of you notice anything I should/should not be taking? Any input from those who have tried this route before would be great!

Has anyone gotten relief from taking bio-identical progesterone?

Thank you and God Bless You!

Michelle


----------

